# Autumnprairie's Journal>> NEW  Update Today



## autumnprairie (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi Everyone, I wanted to start over on my journaling and omit some things that were in my last journal.

I have been on here since October and I started my homestead about 6 months ago. I have 8 goats 3 are boer meat goats, 4 are dairy goats 3 are Alpine/nubian cross and the other is Saanen/nubian cross, and one ND wether. 4 meat rabbits and 9 chickens.  LGD and a few pets.
  My plans for this spring is to have a huge garden and start a section of alfalfa to supplement my goats and rabbits with among other plants that I have been thinking about.
Any other plants you can think of feel free to let me know.


----------



## redtailgal (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi autumnprarie.  I'm Redtailgal, I am a little strange and up wayyyy past my bedtime.



been working on my 2nd grade math.  It's hard.  

Getting delirious and goin to bed now.

BUT, I am the first one to post in your journal!   :bun    

yeah. um, G'night.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 17, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Hi autumnprarie.  I'm Redtailgal, I am a little strange and up wayyyy past my bedtime.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


, you are  too funny  :bun


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 17, 2012)

Do you have any pictures that you would want to share?  Can't wait to hear about your garden. I love your journal title. I can't wait to read about your garden. Maybe you can show pictures? How big is it going to be? I hope that you have a great day today. Take care and look forward to talking to you soon!


----------



## daisychick (Jan 17, 2012)

I am planning lots of new things with my garden this year too.  Looking forward to hearing about what you are going to plant.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 17, 2012)

Excited to hear about all your gardening plans. 

FYI: Homesteading is spelt wrong in your journal title. Sorry I had to let you know, I naturally correct grammar/spelling when I am reading.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 17, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Excited to hear about all your gardening plans.
> 
> FYI: Homesteading is spelt wrong in your journal title. Sorry I had to let you know, I naturally correct grammar/spelling when I am reading.


Thank you


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 17, 2012)

No problem.

Now were you the one with Caramel and Apache that are due to kid soon? If so I hope they are doing well. If not, sorry my mistake. So many kidding threads up now I get confused sometimes! 

ETA: Just looked it up, you are the one with Caramel and Apache . Hope they are doing well. Also edited because I had Caramel spelled wrong!


----------



## 77Herford (Jan 17, 2012)

Very nice to meet you Autumnprairie.  I look forward to your journal.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 17, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> No problem.
> 
> Now were you the one with Caramel and Apache that are due to kid soon? If so I hope they are doing well. If not, sorry my mistake. So many kidding threads up now I get confused sometimes!
> 
> ETA: Just looked it up, you are the one with Caramel and Apache . Hope they are doing well. Also edited because I had Caramel spelled wrong!


They are spoiled they went from turning away to running me over and giving me kisses. They are getting big. I think they are both carrying twins


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 17, 2012)

77Herford said:
			
		

> Very nice to meet you Autumnprairie.  I look forward to your journal.


 thanks you too


----------



## redtailgal (Jan 17, 2012)

How do you stand it?

My does are still babies and I cant wait until they have their babies.  

Gonna be a looonnnggg year, lol


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 17, 2012)

I went to my favorite store today. Atwoods and they already had the trees and roses and seeds and oh my am I in HEAVEN   I am making my list of what I want and what I need, they should be the same right?  I've been running all day and my animals are  at me. I will get to play with them tomorrow though. I think I will take the girls out and see how they do with guidance and a hook rather than the fence. I will post some pics tomorrow and introduce you to my clan listing is below. 
I hope everyone had a really nice day today. OH, my first day is thursday, math in the HS. I need clothes.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 18, 2012)

I am tired and had a very long day .  It started that I went and bought clothes last night for school good thing I did since TODAY was my first day.    I subbed English and I know why and where the teachers have lost some control in the classrooms. The students use computers and internet to do some of their school work. They are allowed headphones so I know they are on youtube listening to music while they work or surfing the net.   I mean *NO DISRESPECT to all the Teachers out there*. I had to tell a  few that the work  needed to be done before the surfing. Yes, that part hasn't changed the kids still give dirty looks.  They were for the most part really good kids. WE went and looked at the properties today, I think we are going to keep looking not sure yet. Stay tuned till tomorrow and  will describe the land and house. I am off to bed I am beat.  to all.


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 18, 2012)

I couldn't be a teacher now...don't get me started on my opinion of today's kids.  
I know every generation says the new one is bad, but I would never have imagined doing the things kids are not only allowed, but sometimes encouraged, to do by their parents.  Ugh.

Hope your day's better tomorrow.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 19, 2012)

You are a brave person teaching school.  My hats off to you and I thank you.  It sounds like you actually want to teach.  Not play around and be one of the "cool kids"  all over again like a lot of teachers (and parents)  I have met. 

My little soap box:  I think too many parents want to be their kids friend, expect the schools to raise their kids for them and then complain when the school does anything that doesn't make the kids happy.  School is supposed to be fun!  Who cares if they learn anything.  

My friend teaches college and some of his students can barely write.  The papers they turn in are either blatantly cut and pasted from the internet (  no flow, doesn't make sense, fonts change with every paragraph)  or they seem to be written by an 8 year old.  How these kids even get into college is beyond me.  When he gives them C's, and they really deserve F's, they complain to the department head because they "tried". "Tried"  being defined as showing up to most classes and turning in some of the assignments.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Jan 19, 2012)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> My little soap box:  I think too many parents want to be their kids friend, expect the schools to raise their kids for them and then complain when the school does anything that doesn't make the kids happy.  School is supposed to be fun!  Who cares if they learn anything.


x2

I am amazed daily by the things I hear and see . . . it's sad really that these kids will have no idea what it take to live in the real world.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 20, 2012)

Nice new journal A.P.!!!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 20, 2012)

I have the day off  I am tired it has been 5 years since I have worked outside of home. My animals are not please about this at all  they liked it better when they had my undivided attention. I have a busy day today I want to build my other hay rack and 2 new grain feeders. Clean the guest bedroom up  I have my grandbabies coming on Sunday   it has been 3 weeks since I have spent anytime with them. Well I guess I better get busy. Bye for now.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Jan 20, 2012)

Enjoy your time with the grandbabies!!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 22, 2012)

DH went to go get the grandbabies I am here cleaning up. Well writing in my journal then cleaning up


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 22, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> DH went to go get the grandbabies I am here cleaning up. Well writing in my journal then cleaning up


I need to do some tidying up too.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 22, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok when do you want me there?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Jan 22, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 anytime...


----------



## redtailgal (Jan 22, 2012)

I've got a packhouse, shed, and hayloft that needs tidying........Ya'll come this way


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 22, 2012)

Tornado warnings yay!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 23, 2012)

I hope that everything is ok. I also hope you have a great time with your grandbabies!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 23, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> I hope that everything is ok. I also hope you have a great time with your grandbabies!


We are all ok, the grandbabies are here until wed


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 24, 2012)

I am having a good time with my grandkids, it has been almost 3 weeks since they moved. All the critters are spoiled rotten and doing well. I have additional 4 kits yesterdayso I now have 11 kits to processin 12 weeks or so. My next doe is due next week I think.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 24, 2012)

I 've owned goats since September and said that I would be putting up an electric fence. Well we started to do that today the running of the line was the easy part.  I put the rest on my dog kennel fencing from the Tin barn to the chicken coop which is about 10 10x6 panels twicw since my DGD (dear grand daughter) knocked it over twice     I sent her in the house before I screamed. It now stands pretty without worry of it falling over again.
I took the goats out of the coop today so they could roam I put back on the side where they will be with the electric fence. Even though they have not been in a electric fence since I 've had them the did not leave the " fenced area " even with the fence not done and it not even electricfied.  Maybe I won't have too many problems with them testing or at least not these 4 my girls on the other hand they might give me a hard time.
 The GKids are going home tomorrow I will miss them but I am ready for my sanity back. My diet is going well. I am fluctuating 224 - 227 I need to lose these 7 pounds once and for all and so I can continue my journey. 
My Drs appt went ok no med change but I am being referred to physical medicine Dr. and not just a therapist. running RA labs again to see if it is that or Fibromyalgia so sounds like they are going to the next step.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 25, 2012)

Have  mentioned that I HATE MUD?!, I ended up flat on my back in the mud in the goat pen,my feet came out from under me hit hard enough to daze me and give me a headache and a very sore body. It is raining now and will all night and all day tomorrow.    
I am off to bed for a bit and  see if it helps my head.


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 25, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> Have  mentioned that I HATE MUD?!, I ended up flat on my back in the mud in the goat pen,my feet came out from under me hit hard enough to daze me and give me a headache and a very sore body. It is raining now and will all night and all day tomorrow.
> I am off to bed for a bit and  see if it helps my head.


If you hit hard enough to daze yourself, you shouldn't sleep.  You might have a concussion.  If you do sleep,have someone wake you periodically to make sure you are ok.  I would see a DR. if you hit that hard.  Don't take any chances with a head injury, please.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 25, 2012)

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It has been 8 hours that isnt long enough?


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 25, 2012)

Sorry, didn't realize it had been that long.  You still have headache?  Just be very aware of how you feel.  ANY dizziness, or if your headache doesn't go away, any nausea, get yourself to a DR.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 25, 2012)

I am awake. My neck and back are starting to hurt more. I am also getting a cold


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 25, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> I am awake. My neck and back are starting to hurt more. I am also getting a cold


----------



## Queen Mum (Jan 25, 2012)

OUCH!   Mud sucks!  Rain, rain go AWAY!








Pain, pain go away along with it.  OK?


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 26, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> I am awake. My neck and back are starting to hurt more. I am also getting a cold


So sorry to hear that. Also, sorry to hear about the mud.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 26, 2012)

Here are some pictures of the fence I put up 3 times the other day  

I fell about two feet from that door and thankfully not on the steps


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jan 26, 2012)

Looks good, thanks for posting the pictures. Hope you feel better.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 26, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> Here are some pictures of the fence I put up 3 times the other day
> 
> I fell about two feet from that door and thankfully not on the steps
> 
> ...


I'm jeolous! I want your fencing! I keep looking for more dog lots on CL but everyone wants too much for them. I would love to expand our goat lot for the boys. Granted we have the run we made using the regular field fencing but they stick their heads through that so I worry a bit about it. I just feel the chain link lots are more safe too. Looks good.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 26, 2012)

I hear you abotu the mud, our place is a swamp.  All clay soils, poor drainage and everythigng slopes.  So the few place where there is a flat spot (like right in front of the open side of the barn)  it just puddles.  

The fence and play area look very nice.  Do the goats enjoy playing with thier jeep?


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 26, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> Looks good, thanks for posting the pictures. Hope you feel better.


Thanks


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 26, 2012)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> I hear you abotu the mud, our place is a swamp.  All clay soils, poor drainage and everythigng slopes.  So the few place where there is a flat spot (like right in front of the open side of the barn)  it just puddles.
> 
> The fence and play area look very nice.  Do the goats enjoy playing with thier jeep?


They love the jeep they will climb up so they can get higher limbs

It is pouring hear atm


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 28, 2012)

Good Morning, I get up at 6 am everyday reguardless if I went to bed at 2 am


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jan 28, 2012)

Good Morning.  I hear you.  I wake up at 5:30 daily.  Regardless!

Hope you have an awesome Saturday.


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 28, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> Good Morning, I get up at 6 am everyday reguardless if I went to bed at 2 am


Most people call that an internal clock....I call it my INFERNAL clock.  5:30, rain or shine.  Good morning to you and may you have a truly awesome day.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 28, 2012)

I see my computer is going to be fun this morning.   I've had 4 hours of sleep and ready to start the day. Went grocery shopping yesterday and then came home and made homemade lasagna. It was wonderful but not good for the diet so today I get to work out more and go get my slimfasts. My goal today is to finish the electric fence, I have company coming so I really need to get that done. I need to make room in the house so I am packing and putting up several boxes of knick knacks. 
    Yesterday was not a great day at all , lets just say I could do without family doing what they think is best for the family. Another words leave me and mine alone. Today is another day so I should push through right. I am going to give that and honest effort today.
My TODO List
finish fence 
clean house
de clutter a two household home 


I am feeling better, not as sore and I still have a nose from the cold I have, I haven't lost it in the tissues I am having to use.

I am starting my day I will check back later.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 30, 2012)

This weekend has been a little hectic and lots happened.
I have a new baby doe named Pricilla she is adorable. Momma and baby are doing great here is a picture of them






My meat rabbit had a litter of four on saturday which brings the total to 15 meat babies in the last week. Caramel is ready to go anytime now she went BOOM yesterday too. I think she has at least twins in there.

Also Queen Mum and her gang moved in Saturday and will staying where my kids were and helping me out with things around the place. My DH disability seems to be getting worse again and spent all day yesterday in bed.

This weeks projects fix fence so animals knows that it is there and will staying in it and away from it, make more kidding pens and milkstand since I now need one.  All is well down on the homestead


----------



## daisychick (Jan 30, 2012)

Your new baby doe is beautiful I love her color.  YOU GET TO MILK NOW!!!!      So jealous!    I am glad you could help Queen Mum out with a place to live and I am sure she can help you out with chores around there.   Sorry to hear DH is laid up in bed, I hope he gets better.    

I will be watching and waiting for Caramel to kid.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 3, 2012)

Wow, what a hectic and exciting week. I have 2 new kids, and a Saanen doe that is not the smartest bulb in the bush. Last night I went out to check on the goats before I headed to bed and Whitney was  vomiting every where. 
Yelled for QM and concluded that she may have got some mold hay. We drenched her with molasses, pepto, probios, elcetrolytes and water about 16 ozs. Oh, she was not happy. 
My DH told me that she was eating azealas in the front yard last night I thought you knew.  I have thought about changing her name to Brittney instead of Whitney  
I called my vet to see if there was anything else I should be doing? When I told him it was azealas, he told me he would have drenched differently, Mineral oil based not digestive base. He told me since it had been about 12 hours keopectate to get the rest out of her then supportive care. fluid drenches and such.

I am putting this out there what would you have done? and I would like to get a good medical book to help  or should I be calling the vet more often.

UPDATE: She is still standing and is actually wanting to eat she ate some of her favorite traets, craisins blueberry  

Tomorrow we are building a buck pen and moving the does and kids to the new nursery the 20x40 yard and 10x10 indoor sleep area, I need to build my milk stand and chicken brooder, I am expanding my population to hopefully include all the orpington colors or at least the 4 main ones white, blue, black and buff. They will have a 8X16 coop and 30X30 yard.

I am also thinking about getting a few turkeys for the goat yard I think if I get them at TSC or Atwoods I have to buy 6 that should be good to start right?


----------



## 77Herford (Feb 4, 2012)

I do like Orp's.  I've had them for years.  They make good eating, friendly nature and good egg production.  Blues are purdy but I like all the colors.  I'm also a big Rock fan, thats Partridge Rocks mainly and Barred Rocks.

As for drenching...I don't do that much compared to the many others I read about on here, lol.  I don't know any Goats that like to be drenched.


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 4, 2012)

I would have given her activated charcoal.  You did the best under the circumstances and I hope she is OK.

 We started with 6 turkeys and had no problem selling the 4 we didn't eat.  I could have sold 50.  I am getting more this year.


----------



## elevan (Feb 4, 2012)

I'll be getting more turkeys this year too.

Mine did well ranging in the buck's yard.  The turkeys gave the bucks a wide berth but the tom liked to chase my one wether, Rocky.


----------



## 77Herford (Feb 4, 2012)

Lol, I got straight run White Royal Palms a few months ago.  They are coming along and have got alot of outside time.

I'm glad the goats are doing better and that you now have a work horse in QM to work with.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 4, 2012)

Boy, If I could get a buck. WOULD LOVE one. I just am SO close to the neighbors to have a smelly buck.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 4, 2012)

77Herford said:
			
		

> Lol, I got straight run White Royal Palms a few months ago.  They are coming along and have got alot of outside time.
> 
> I'm glad the goats are doing better and that you now have a work horse in QM to work with.


Neigh,  phhpphph.  (Shakes her heavy white mane and stomps her hoof)


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Feb 4, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 4, 2012)

Priscilla is so cute! Are you going to keep her? Is your other doe going to kid soon?


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 4, 2012)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> Priscilla is so cute! Are you going to keep her? Is your other doe going to kid soon?


here is the kidding thread link http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16288&p=5


----------



## elevan (Feb 6, 2012)

I came to your journal to see a pic of your new box and there isn't one


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 6, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> I came to your journal to see a pic of your new box and there isn't one


I am getting there give me 5


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 6, 2012)

She spent the evening sleeping...  The picture taking, hay feeder building, and fence building today was just too much effort.   We did put together and AWESOME kidding kit and first aid kit.  Working on a surgical kit for those minor emergencies.


----------



## elevan (Feb 6, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> She spent the evening sleeping...  The picture taking, hay feeder building, and fence building today was just too much effort.   We did put together and AWESOME kidding kit and first aid kit.  Working on a surgical kit for those minor emergencies.


Great way to plan ahead!


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 6, 2012)

We're also working on getting the buck pen done so we can anticipate the arrival of many new doelings.   The newest addition is the cutest little girl you can imagine.  She's so,  "hoppy".  And the little buckling is absolutely full of energy.  

Of course, there is so much to get done when building a new paddock for goats, especially bucks.  Yard cleanup,  making a house for them,  making sure the enclosure is buckproof,  escape proof, Houdini proof, has good gates, free of yucky plants and hazards and comfy.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 6, 2012)

here  is my new medicine box and birthing kit is in the round one


----------



## elevan (Feb 6, 2012)

Nice.  Those are what you used to make your goat care kits?  How about some pics of them stocked up?  I'm very demanding aren't I?


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 6, 2012)

Birthing kit:
Dressings, drench gun,  blood stop, electrolyte, gel lube, betadyne, (6, 12, 3) cc syringe,  (18, 20, 22) gauge needles, scalpel, two hemostats, tweezers, surgical scissors, gloves, alcohol pads, handi-wipes, razors, nasal syringe, germX, razors, towels, blanket, baby bottle and nipple.   (need umbilical clamp) 3cc Banamine.

Medical kit:  syringes, needles, (3, 6, 12, 20, 30, 50, 60) CC  (18, 20) gauge needles,  Ammonium chloride, Pepto, gauze sponges, alcohol pads, electrolyte, probios, kaopectate, baking soda, milk of magnesia, povodine iodine, safeguard

Small medical kit: castration kit and hoof trimmer kit, hoof and heel, weight tape

Pictures to follow


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 6, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Birthing kit:
> Dressings, drench gun,  blood stop, electrolyte, gel lube, betadyne, (6, 12, 3) cc syringe,  (18, 20, 22) gauge needles, scalpel, two hemostats, tweezers, surgical scissors, gloves, alcohol pads, handi-wipes, razors, nasal syringe, germX, razors, towels, blanket, baby bottle and nipple.   (need umbilical clamp) 3cc Banamine.
> 
> Medical kit:  syringes, needles, (3, 6, 12, 20, 30, 50, 60) CC  (18, 20) gauge needles,  Ammonium chloride, Pepto, gauze sponges, alcohol pads, electrolyte, probios, kaopectate, baking soda, milk of magnesia, povodine iodine, safeguard
> ...


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 6, 2012)

My first aid kit has tape, and other dressings.  As well as ointments and such.  We also have PenG, Baytril, CD/T, Isopropyl Alcohol, various vitamins and other bigger stuff in other locations.  BUt you get the idea.  I have a suture kit in my bedroom.


----------



## elevan (Feb 6, 2012)

Where are you getting the syringes in the casings?


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 6, 2012)

The past week has been really productive. put up the electric fence for the goats made a milk stand and hay feeder, took care of DH who is not doing so hot right now, had a relapse with his disability.   QM has been a huge help I hope she realizes just how much she is appreciated. now we are working to get the buck pen done so we can get there hayfeeder done then we will be all done with the animals and can start planning the garden and flower beds and such. I hope we will have the tractor here by then  
Oh I went to the local feed store and priced some goat feed and saw a drench gun ask how much and bought it for 3.00 it is worth over a 100 I love deals like that.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 6, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> Where are you getting the syringes in the casings?


the 35 and the 60 cc I bought a the vet and the 3,6, 12 I bought at Jeffers.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 6, 2012)

just a note the lid on the birthing kit pops on any 5 gallon pail to make it a screw on lid they are awesome and QM where she bought them I don't remember


----------



## redtailgal (Feb 6, 2012)

Keep your syringe casings.

They come in handy sometimes.  Ive used them for funnels, and um, even a drainage tube once when I was in a serious pinch.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 6, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Keep your syringe casings.
> 
> They come in handy sometimes.  Ive used them for funnels, and um, even a drainage tube once when I was in a serious pinch.


thanks I will


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 6, 2012)

new hay feeder






the milkstand that QM built


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 7, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Keep your syringe casings.
> 
> They come in handy sometimes.  Ive used them for funnels, and um, even a drainage tube once when I was in a serious pinch.


Wow,  what a great idea!   I never thought of using them as a funnel.  

You all should see the drench gun Autumnprairie got.  IT is really nice.  Solid metal with really nice stainless steel works.  It is clearly a very good high quality piece of equipment.  She got it for 3 bucks because the packaging was dirty and dusty.  It has extra gaskets and a nice long hose as well as a wide bore so that it will work with viscous liquids.  The feed store where she bought it is run by a couple of really nice folks who seem to bend over backwards to help out.  Just the kind of people you want to deal with.

She got some chicks today.  They are CUTE!  all fluffy and yellow.  

We had a good time making the hay feeder.  The girls are liking it.  Especially the mini's.  They needed something a little shorter for their little legs.  It's easy to work with Autumnprairie.  Women are easy to work with.   Sometimes men get all egocentric and won't correct an error.  They have to MAKE it work even when it clearly won't.  If you make a mistake, women don't get all bent out of shape.  You just do it over.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 12, 2012)

I hope everyone is doing ok? It has been a bit since I wrote in my journal. I have 6, 1 week old , Buff Orpingtons. I have an incubator on ebay that I have bid on. I hope I get it.
Here is what it looks like what do you think?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/140701776786?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649

On the goat front the goats are doing well. Molly my LGD pup has been doing a great job.  She has been keeping track of her goats making sure they are safe and out of harms way. I have something coming up to the fence and she is keeping it at bay and my fence is also working well too. 

Annie is the next in line to have her kids she is an agouti ND and is getting wider everyday. I will try to get pictures tomorrow of her and the kids who are bouncing off trees literally.

QM and I need to get the buck pen done so I can move the goats around a bit.  I want to give the mommas and kids a bigger nursery but still separate from general population.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 12, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> I hope everyone is doing ok? It has been a bit since I wrote in my journal. I have 6, 1 week old , Buff Orpingtons. I have an incubator on ebay that I have bid on. I hope I get it.
> Here is what it looks like what do you think?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/140701776786?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649


Hope you get your incubator.  I have not heard of the brand.  Let me know how it goes.


----------



## 77Herford (Feb 12, 2012)

It would be evil if someone out bid you.....


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 12, 2012)

77Herford said:
			
		

> It would be evil if someone out bid you.....http://www.pic4ever.com/images/devil.gif


You wouldn't?


----------



## 77Herford (Feb 12, 2012)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wouldn't I.....no, I'm broke right now and I don't know her well enough to mess with her like that.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 12, 2012)

77Herford said:
			
		

> ThreeBoysChicks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's it, be a good boy.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 12, 2012)

77Herford said:
			
		

> ThreeBoysChicks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yes you would but there are more. tell your wife you need more ice water


----------



## vermillionoaks (Feb 12, 2012)

I love those gamma seal lids (the yellow one on the bucket).  I use them to store a lot of my feeds because they are air-tight and goat proof!  I like how you have a bunch of kits.  All of my goat stuff is in an old rolling tool box.  (Hubby was upgrading so I snagged it!)  Thought it would be convenient but its pretty heavy when full and our yard is not very flat!  Might just have to make a bunch of mini-kits like yours!


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 12, 2012)

vermillionoaks said:
			
		

> I love those gamma seal lids (the yellow one on the bucket).  I use them to store a lot of my feeds because they are air-tight and goat proof!  I like how you have a bunch of kits.  All of my goat stuff is in an old rolling tool box.  (Hubby was upgrading so I snagged it!)  Thought it would be convenient but its pretty heavy when full and our yard is not very flat!  Might just have to make a bunch of mini-kits like yours!


It makes it so much easier and they are a lot lighter than if you put them all together. I still want a large cabinet like Elevan wants for my main stocking supplies like red cell, and such and a smalll fridge beside it for meds too


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 12, 2012)

vermillionoaks said:
			
		

> I love those gamma seal lids (the yellow one on the bucket).  I use them to store a lot of my feeds because they are air-tight and goat proof!  I like how you have a bunch of kits.  All of my goat stuff is in an old rolling tool box.  (Hubby was upgrading so I snagged it!)  Thought it would be convenient but its pretty heavy when full and our yard is not very flat!  Might just have to make a bunch of mini-kits like yours!


I bought a bunch of them on sale and gave most of them away.  Wish I hadn't.  But they are great.  They have a rubber seal inside so the stiff inside stays dry.  They fit neatly on the bucket and they stay on.  Plus, they lids close nice and neat.  AND you can sit on them.  

The one we put the kidding kit in is in a food grade bucket that is really sturdy.


----------



## daisychick (Feb 12, 2012)

Love the supply kits!   This is for Autumnprairie . And this is for Queen Mum.


----------



## elevan (Feb 12, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> vermillionoaks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE my cabinet!  

But it's full now...I need another one


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 12, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 13, 2012)

So, let me get this straight....G.A.S. is not only for goats themselves, but all the paraphernalia that goes with?? This is a very serious disease.  I sure hope they don't ever find a cure......errr....wait, that isn't what I should be saying.....is it??


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 13, 2012)

Just wanted to say hi. Hope all is well. Take care.


----------



## elevan (Feb 13, 2012)

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> So, let me get this straight....G.A.S. is not only for goats themselves, but all the paraphernalia that goes with?? This is a very serious disease.  I sure hope they don't ever find a cure......errr....wait, that isn't what I should be saying.....is it??


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 13, 2012)

Today was a less than productive day for me. Took QM to drs appt. I  got up on the wrong side of the bed  so I went back to bed for a few hours. I placed my chick order today. I ordered for me and a two friends of mine. I am getting white orpingtons 9 pullets and 1 rooster  I won my incubator too and I bid on some blue and black orpington eggs, so if they hatch I will have all the main colors and about 35 chickens.
On the goat front, Annie has not kidded yet  I don't know if she will be able to walk if she gets much bigger her belly will be on the ground. the kids had raisins for the first time today. The jury is still out on food so maybe with time. Whitney is on pen g for 7 days for a cough and so is Billy my  ND wether.
Here are some pics for you
Annie











Peilee and Keekee





the kids Cilla and the buck need a name any thoughts?





Cilla


----------



## 77Herford (Feb 13, 2012)

She is a little chunk.  I bet there are two big twins in there.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the pictures, Everyone is looking fat and sassy.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 14, 2012)

I love your animals, they are so cute and beautiful. Thank you for posting more pictures. For the buck, what about hunk? I know not real creative. Sorry. They are so cute though.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 16, 2012)

Haven't heard from you in a couple days, hope all is well.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Feb 16, 2012)

I like Cilla's white belly band.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 19, 2012)

Do you ever get to the point where you are too busy for your own life? That is how it was for me this week. between work and and animals and DH and A and projects taking time for me seemed like a chore to. It is Sunday morning and everyone is a asleep  but me it gives me time to think and just be. I have decided what I wanted to be when I grow up (lol I am 41) this fall I am going back to school to get my teaching degree. I want my Bachelors at least Dh says get my Masters and I have 36 months of free schooling left so I will have out of pocket schooling again but that is in 3 years. I am excited and scared all at the same time I have a full time job here at the house between homestead and raising a teenage boy.    all wrapped up in one. My plans for the week are clean yard lime the old buck pen get straw and clean the the tin barn and the chicken coop run the wire to the coop so I can move the chicks into the coop. Help build the buck barn.
I am going to end the family just got up
a couple of pics to tide  you over










these were taken  3 days ago and she is bigger still


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 19, 2012)

Oh my lady, don't over do yourself.  Like you have any control over that, right? Thanks for pictures. She is big and cute.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 19, 2012)

Yes and her plans are just getting started.  Her DH has added to the list.  We have to fence the field as well.  We also have to build a garden fence and get the garden started, build  a couple doors on the chicken coop, and fix the floor in the doe barn.  NOT to mention, Get all the does to behave at feeding time so they don't run over Autumnprairie when she is feeding everyone.  I'm taller and so i don't get run over like she does.  

AND we have to Houdini proof the back fence on the buck paddock.  HMMM.  Escape number 4 today.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 19, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Yes and her plans are just getting started.  Her DH has added to the list.  We have to fence the field as well.  We also have to build a garden fence and get the garden started, build  a couple doors on the chicken coop, and fix the floor in the doe barn.  NOT to mention, Get all the does to behave at feeding time so they don't run over Autumnprairie when she is feeding everyone.  I'm taller and so i don't get run over like she does.
> 
> AND we have to Houdini proof the back fence on the buck paddock.  HMMM.  Escape number 4 today.


They are getting better they only step on my toes now


----------



## 77Herford (Feb 19, 2012)

Holy Cow, I might have to hire you two out.  You two are work horses with endless energy.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 19, 2012)

77Herford said:
			
		

> Holy Cow, I might have to hire you two out.  You two are work horses with endless energy.


If it wasn't dark out I would still be working outside and I get up at 5:30am too


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 20, 2012)

I get up at 7:30 and she thinks I am a sleepy, lazy girl who whiles away the day in bed.  LOL.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 20, 2012)

Sounds like you two are peas in a pod. Happy to hear! Hope all goes well with getting the list's done.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 20, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> I get up at 7:30 and she thinks I am a sleepy, lazy girl who whiles away the day in bed.  LOL.


Different is good! Sometimes the most different people make the best friends! Trust me! I've got a friend who is very different.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 20, 2012)

Goats just crack me up.  I put a piece of metal corrugated out on the ground in the girls pasture the other day and they are treating it like a tanning bed.  Today, half of them (about 5 girls) are all out laying on it stretched out like they are all out trying to get a tan.  Then Blitz is all curled up by the burn bin (which is still smoldering with last nights burning stuff)  keeping toasty warm.  

But the BOYS, are over by the hay feeder snuggled up in the sun with each other after a rousing morning of taking turns smacking each other in the head over who got to fight with the punching bag, which they all totally forgot about.  (Except Houdini, who is snuggled up to the side of the house.)  Ian, who NEVER sleeps at night with Trump Card insists on laying right next to Trump Card and won't let anyone snuggle with him but Ian.  What a bunch of goof balls.

Well back to work.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 21, 2012)

this entry I think will be a Q and A if that is ok with my readers?
1. what kind of things do you like me to write about?
2. should I do a separate kidding thread for the girl? ( that are due idk when only estimated dates )
3. do you want more about me or just my homestead?
4. more smiley's or less smiley's?
5. how often do you want pictures?
I will try to answer everyday.


----------



## redtailgal (Feb 21, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> this entry I think will be a Q and A if that is ok with my readers?
> 1. what kind of things do you like me to write about?
> 2. should I do a separate kidding thread for the girl? ( that are due idk when only estimated dates )
> 3. do you want more about me or just my homestead?
> ...


What kind of things do I want you to write about?  Write about your goats (of course), but I like hearing about YOU.  Whatcha been thinkin' bout?  What are your hopes and dreams? What make you giggle today? 

Should you do a separate kidding thread? Um, yeah. one with lots and lots of pictures.

Do I want more about you or your homestead?    WHY do I have to choose?  I want it all. and. I. want. it. NOW.

more smileys or less smileys? more........but the happy ones!

how often do I want pics? um, hourly.  (geesh)

OK, hop to it chic!


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 22, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 you always know how to make me laugh and thanks


----------



## daisychick (Feb 22, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> this entry I think will be a Q and A if that is ok with my readers?
> 1. what kind of things do you like me to write about?
> 2. should I do a separate kidding thread for the girl? ( that are due idk when only estimated dates )
> 3. do you want more about me or just my homestead?
> ...


Answers:

1.  Write about all kinds of things, I love learning about other peoples lives, farms, animals, you name it.  Even boring everyday stuff can be fun!  I read more on BYH than I do anything else.  

2.  Kidding threads of course, us people without any girls due for months need to live through the other lucky people with babies on the way!  

3.  More of whatever you want to share.  I like to learn more about you and your homestead.  Write what you feel like sharing.  

4.  As many Smileys as you feel like putting, it is YOUR journal.  I like smileys!

5.  This is a trick question isn't it???  Ummmmm I personally want pictures hourly.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 22, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> this entry I think will be a Q and A if that is ok with my readers?
> 1. what kind of things do you like me to write about?
> 2. should I do a separate kidding thread for the girl? ( that are due idk when only estimated dates )
> 3. do you want more about me or just my homestead?
> ...


1. Anything and everything that goes on. Good or bad. Really anything that you want to, is fine with me.
2. I like it when it's on the same thread, so it makes it easier. If it's easier for you to do two, then I am ok with that as well.
3. Both, I love hearing about you and your animals
4. More smiley's or less, whatever you like
5. As often as possible, pictures are GREAT!
No worries if you can't answer everyday. You have a life, and we all know that.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 25, 2012)

I Love my job, I love my job I love.... except first graders only because they got me sick   They can be sweet and loving and tattletales and monsters all rolled into one. I know I have two 5 year old grand daughters who I get calls from parents saying talk to her she won't listen to me from my oldest daughter. My DGD is a Neenee's (I spelled it the way they say it) girl and will be good for a week or so then I will get another call.    
      I worked 3 days this week and a dentist and a drs appt on the other two none of which were mine. Mine are this week I have a sleep study that should be interesting with this cold.  
 All is quiet on the homestead goats still pregnant and the boys still running through fence  everyday I think we need to put up the field fence just waiting to be paid today to get the poles I need so that is my weekend project. fixing the fence since the electric fence is currently not working right eventually the whole yard will have a field fence around it.

 I have been looking at property again in the Ozarks my favorite place to be besides being home in New England I found a 28 acre plot with woods and fields that is cheap and already fenced and currently has horses on it so it has a water sourece of some kind I am starting a 5 year plan to have a bigger place and more land I think that is being realistic


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 25, 2012)

Good luck w/ your 5 year plan.  

I need to marry a rock star or something, because I have so many places I'd love to live, it'd take a bazillion dollars to buy all the land / put up fence / build barns / transport the goats from place to place.  Alaska.  Tennessee.  Australia.  Hawaii.  Montana.

Yeah, I know that getting a rich rock star for a husband's going to be tough, considering I'm pushing 40 and already married....

BUT - I can dream.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 25, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Good luck w/ your 5 year plan.
> 
> I need to marry a rock star or something, because I have so many places I'd love to live, it'd take a bazillion dollars to buy all the land / put up fence / build barns / transport the goats from place to place.  Alaska.  Tennessee.  Australia.  Hawaii.  Montana.
> 
> ...


Ouch - A rock star would most not support your goat addiction.  A rock star would not help you remodel a buck barn.  Just sayin...


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 25, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> I Love my job, I love my job I love.... except first graders only because they got me sick   They can be sweet and loving and tattletales and monsters all rolled into one. I know I have two 5 year old grand daughters who I get calls from parents saying talk to her she won't listen to me from my oldest daughter. My DGD is a Neenee's (I spelled it the way they say it) girl and will be good for a week or so then I will get another call.
> I worked 3 days this week and a dentist and a drs appt on the other two none of which were mine. Mine are this week I have a sleep study that should be interesting with this cold.
> All is quiet on the homestead goats still pregnant and the boys still running through fence  everyday I think we need to put up the field fence just waiting to be paid today to get the poles I need so that is my weekend project. fixing the fence since the electric fence is currently not working right eventually the whole yard will have a field fence around it.
> 
> I have been looking at property again in the Ozarks my favorite place to be besides being home in New England I found a 28 acre plot with woods and fields that is cheap and already fenced and currently has horses on it so it has a water sourece of some kind I am starting a 5 year plan to have a bigger place and more land I think that is being realistic


Sorry to hear that you are sick. I hope that you get better soon. That's great that you help out your daughter. I had to laugh when I read that, there are times that I call my mom and say, if you want your gran babies to live, you better talk to them.  When in reality, I get a little break while they talk to my mom for an hour. Hope all goes well with the sleep study. I also hope that all goes well with the field fencing. You amaze me with what all you get done. Don't push yourself too hard, would hate to hear that your cold gets worse. Look forward to seeing more pictures. Thank you for the updates, I love to hear how everything is going for you. Take care.


----------



## redtailgal (Feb 25, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Good luck w/ your 5 year plan.
> 
> I need to marry a rock star or something, because I have so many places I'd love to live, it'd take a bazillion dollars to buy all the land / put up fence / build barns / transport the goats from place to place.  Alaska.  Tennessee.  Australia.  Hawaii.  Montana.


um.............NORTH CAROLINA


----------



## 77Herford (Feb 25, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> I Love my job, I love my job I love.... except first graders only because they got me sick   They can be sweet and loving and tattletales and monsters all rolled into one. I know I have two 5 year old grand daughters who I get calls from parents saying talk to her she won't listen to me from my oldest daughter. My DGD is a Neenee's (I spelled it the way they say it) girl and will be good for a week or so then I will get another call.
> I worked 3 days this week and a dentist and a drs appt on the other two none of which were mine. Mine are this week I have a sleep study that should be interesting with this cold.
> All is quiet on the homestead goats still pregnant and the boys still running through fence  everyday I think we need to put up the field fence just waiting to be paid today to get the poles I need so that is my weekend project. fixing the fence since the electric fence is currently not working right eventually the whole yard will have a field fence around it.
> 
> I have been looking at property again in the Ozarks my favorite place to be besides being home in New England I found a 28 acre plot with woods and fields that is cheap and already fenced and currently has horses on it so it has a water sourece of some kind I am starting a 5 year plan to have a bigger place and more land I think that is being realistic


----------



## 77Herford (Feb 25, 2012)

What ya looking for you know I love looking at properties.  I would be more than happy to help you search for some good land.  Lots of it in Missouri.

http://www.unitedcountry.com/search...&Page=1&Office=24084&No=24084-41790&AU=N&FT=P
http://www.unitedcountry.com/search...&Page=1&Office=24100&No=24100-58090&AU=N&FT=P
http://www.unitedcountry.com/search...&Page=3&Office=24244&No=24244-31610&AU=N&FT=P
The last one would be good, because theres a seperate cabin for QM, lol.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 26, 2012)

Today has been long and painful. I am sick amd starting to get a sinus infection too, I feel horrible.
I thought I would help QM with the fence that has to be put up since the boys don't want to stay in the electric fence and have knocked it down daily it seems.
Had a water leak I told her to leave that pole there and we would make a  new angle to the faucet since I didn't want to hit another pipe and not know it. 
I showed her that we had buried a shutoff valve so she could at least still have water until we get time to fix it. 
Then she looked like she was struggling taking a different pole out so I decided to help the 2x4 broke and I got kocked silly by said pole. I have a nice knot and I am black and blue. NOT HER FAULT but the 2x4   She has no reason to feel bad she didn't do it. we ended the day with two beautiful does from her Brownie so Annie will be next I am thinking next week or so.

I forgot to mention we started milking my does today yum now I am making lists of what I want to make


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 26, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> Today has been long and painful. I am sick amd starting to get a sinus infection too, I feel horrible.
> I thought I would help QM with the fence that has to be put up since the boys don't want to stay in the electric fence and have knocked it down daily it seems.
> Had a water leak I told her to leave that pole there and we would make a  new angle to the faucet since I didn't want to hit another pipe and not know it.
> I showed her that we had buried a shutoff valve so she could at least still have water until we get time to fix it.
> Then she looked like she was struggling taking a different pole out so I decided to help the 2x4 broke and I got kocked silly by said pole. I have a nice knot and I am black and blue. NOT HER FAULT but the 2x4   She has no reason to feel bad she didn't do it. we ended the day with two beautiful does from her Brownie so Annie will be next I am thinking next week or so.


 Sounds like y'all need a t-post puller. FWIW I didn't notice a knot or a bruise in the picture QM shared of you in her kidding thread. Hope ypu start feeling better soon.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 26, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in the last picture it is there on my left side all you can see is the knot not the bruise it is covered by my hair


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 26, 2012)

77Herford said:
			
		

> What ya looking for you know I love looking at properties.  I would be more than happy to help you search for some good land.  Lots of it in Missouri.
> 
> http://www.unitedcountry.com/search...&Page=1&Office=24084&No=24084-41790&AU=N&FT=P
> http://www.unitedcountry.com/search...&Page=1&Office=24100&No=24100-58090&AU=N&FT=P
> ...


thanks I love the ozarks in Arkansas like searcy county and carroll county, not sure how DH feels about moving to southern MO


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 26, 2012)

After today, she may want me in a cabin with bulletproof glass.  Or a bunker.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 26, 2012)

NO it is ok you didn't do anything


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 26, 2012)

I know I didn't.  It was the post I happened to be pulling out of the ground that smacked you.  I just happened to be on the other end of it at the time.  It was the look of astonishment and pain on your face at the time and the fact that you were having such a bad day to begin with that made me feel so bad.  AND I couldn't make you feel better either.  It's a helpless sort of "gee whiz, I think I accidentally contributed to giving my friend a concussion" sort of feeling.

I'm glad we were able to end the day with babies.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 26, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> I know I didn't.  It was the post I happened to be pulling out of the ground that smacked you.  I just happened to be on the other end of it at the time.  It was the look of astonishment and pain on your face at the time and the fact that you were having such a bad day to begin with that made me feel so bad.  AND I couldn't make you feel better either.  It's a helpless sort of "gee whiz, I think I accidentally contributed to giving my friend a concussion" sort of feeling.
> 
> I'm glad we were able to end the day with babies.


ending on a beautiful note of kids is a great way to end


----------



## 77Herford (Feb 27, 2012)

Been there at both ends.  Ending on a good note is always a plus.  I might be able to find a bunker for QM, lol.


----------



## 77Herford (Feb 27, 2012)

http://www.bakerealty.com/missouri_real_estate/missouri_farms_ranches/109916.htm

http://www.unitedcountry.com/search...&Page=2&Office=03079&No=03079-10060&AU=N&FT=P

Don't worry I'll burn myself out.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Feb 27, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> Today has been long and painful. I am sick amd starting to get a sinus infection too, I feel horrible.
> I thought I would help QM with the fence that has to be put up since the boys don't want to stay in the electric fence and have knocked it down daily it seems.
> Had a water leak I told her to leave that pole there and we would make a  new angle to the faucet since I didn't want to hit another pipe and not know it.
> I showed her that we had buried a shutoff valve so she could at least still have water until we get time to fix it.
> ...


Wow, the next time that I think I am having a bad day, I need to talk to you. So sorry to hear what all you are going threw. Hopefully thing's are better today.  Hopefully you were able to get some rest. Take care of yourself.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Mar 3, 2012)

How are you feeling today?  Thank you so much for stopping to say have a Great Weekend.  It is carzy, but I really don't have a lot of friends.  Because between work, family and the animals, I say pretty busy.  BYH is a great place to hang out.


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 3, 2012)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> How are you feeling today?  Thank you so much for stopping to say have a Great Weekend.  It is carzy, but I really don't have a lot of friends.  Because between work, family and the animals, I say pretty busy.  BYH is a great place to hang out.


I am feeling much better thank you. I second your sentiments on BYH since I stay so crazy busy myself with work and the fulltime job on the homestaed.


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi Everyone, I have been crazy busy this week with work and drs appts. I am feeling much better since my cold is going away. My sleep study was interesting I will have to wear a cpap from now on since my O2 drops into the 80's  
I started working 3 days a week now except next week I work 3.5  I really love my job. Today I am going to pick up DH tractor, he is so excited to see it home. It is a mitzubichi 1300 I believe I will post pictures when I get back. The things I want to get done this weekend are build another hay rack, put up the shelves under the carport, move the rabbits away from the house and lime where they were. Fix the water leak and get the house cleaned up. I am sure that I will find some other things that need to be done


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 3, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> Hi Everyone, I have been crazy busy this week with work and drs appts. I am feeling much better since my cold is going away. My sleep study was interesting I will have to wear a cpap from now on since my O2 drops into the 80's
> I started working 3 days a week now except next week I work 3.5  I really love my job. Today I am going to pick up DH tractor, he is so excited to see it home. It is a mitzubichi 1300 I believe I will post pictures when I get back. The things I want to get done this weekend are build another hay rack, put up the shelves under the carport, move the rabbits away from the house and lime where they were. Fix the water leak and get the house cleaned up. I am sure that I will find some other things that need to be done


See I told you. You are doing a lot little lady. Don't get yourself to have a relapse. Only saying because I care.


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 3, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know you do and I thank you for it


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 3, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good, happy to know that you know that.  You are so welcome, you are a great person, how could I not care for you?


----------



## Remuda1 (Mar 3, 2012)

Just wanted to say that while the CPAP definitely will take some getting used to, I think you'll be amazed at how much better you will feel once you start oxegenating fully at night. My dad has used one for years. Best wishes, I hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 6, 2012)

wanted to let everyine know that I won't be around for a while, it has been crazy here and I have a lot going on and on my mind. My animals are all ok . I get more pullets on the 11 and no goats due for a while. you can reach me through pm. 
 to all


----------



## daisychick (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## elevan (Mar 6, 2012)

We'll miss you while you take a break, but we certainly understand the need to do so from time to time.


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 8, 2012)

Ok, I tried to stay away and focus on the things I need to get done. I have a very bad case of GAS and I would like to say. Hi my name is Autumn and I am addicted to BYH I didn't even make a week


----------



## elevan (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## redtailgal (Mar 8, 2012)

It's ok, Honey.  We love you anyway.

(cuz we are enablers)


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Mar 8, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> Ok, I tried to stay away and focus on the things I need to get done. I have a very bad case of GAS and I would like to say. Hi my name is Autumn and I am addicted to BYH I didn't even make a week


I made it a week! Weellll sort ooooofff.


----------



## daisychick (Mar 8, 2012)

Welcome back.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Mar 8, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> Welcome back.


x2


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 8, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> Ok, I tried to stay away and focus on the things I need to get done. I have a very bad case of GAS and I would like to say. Hi my name is Autumn and I am addicted to BYH I didn't even make a week


  I don't like you being away. Happy to have you back.


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 9, 2012)

the sweet baby needs a home any takers


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 9, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> the sweet baby needs a home any takers
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5143_6.jpg


Oh my gosh, he is so fricken adorable. You have no idea how much I needed to see something cute.


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 9, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In that case


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 9, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. I needed that so bad.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Mar 9, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> the sweet baby needs a home any takers
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5143_6.jpg


OMG isn't he precious!! I wish I was closer so I could take him home!


----------



## elevan (Mar 9, 2012)

What a cutie patootie!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Mar 10, 2012)

Maybe I could trade a spotted doeling for him?


(if I  get any)

ETA: in a rush.. getting A party ready so I can't type...


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 10, 2012)

Where are you my dear friend?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Mar 10, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> Where are you my dear friend?


I believe she's in _____. (______ is where Queen M. Lives.) 
(it says it on her "profile thingy")


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 10, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What profile thingy?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Mar 10, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Queen Mum's  when she posts what says she has posted. Where it says from: or maybe where:


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 10, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh I get it, sorry.


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 11, 2012)

yesterday, I did too much and I am paying for it today. I took down a pen and put up another chicken yard for the younger chickens. I still need to work inside but I can barely walk today so I think I am taking the day off


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 11, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> yesterday, I did too much and I am paying for it today. I took down a pen and put up another chicken yard for the younger chickens. I still need to work inside but I can barely walk today so I think I am taking the day off


So sorry to hear that hun. I think that's a good idea for you to take today off. I hope you will actually do it too. We are going to be getting out of here soon. I am really excited.


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 11, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where are you going?


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 11, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure, DH has a surprise for the girl's and I. Excited and yet nervous.


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 13, 2012)

I am excited today, I get my order of chicks. I am getting 10 White Orpingtons. I would love to have all of the colors but some are well over 200 a bird and I can't see paying that, so no chocolate birds for me. I also have buff orps and barred rocks and red sexlinks in this order and a surprise bird. I wonder what it will be. I think I will post it and let you guess with me.
The other day my exuberant baby was nursing and accidently nursed on Whitney and she was like  I never laughed so hard the look was priceless. (she  is pregnant and has a nice udder) would he have got anything from her? 
  I have been doing more rearranging on the homestead. I made another chicken pen to house the young birds. I still need a brooder set up in the coop or the chicks will be in the house for a week.


----------



## daisychick (Mar 13, 2012)

I have baby chicks in my living room in an old guinea pig cage.  They have to stay in for a week to get big enough to go out with my other chicks.  Hope you get your brooders done.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 13, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> I am excited today, I get my order of chicks. I am getting 10 White Orpingtons. I would love to have all of the colors but some are well over 200 a bird and I can't see paying that, so no chocolate birds for me. I also have buff orps and barred rocks and red sexlinks in this order and a surprise bird. I wonder what it will be. I think I will post it and let you guess with me.
> The other day my exuberant baby was nursing and accidently nursed on Whitney and she was like  I never laughed so hard the look was priceless. (she  is pregnant and has a nice udder) would he have got anything from her?
> I have been doing more rearranging on the homestead. I made another chicken pen to house the young birds. I still need a brooder set up in the coop or the chicks will be in the house for a week.


 Congrats on the chicks and I love that idea.  Wish you could of gotten a picture or a video of that.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 13, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> I have baby chicks in my living room in an old guinea pig cage.  They have to stay in for a week to get big enough to go out with my other chicks.  Hope you get your brooders done.


Really? That's too funny, that's exactly what I am doing. My avatar is one of the chicks in the guinea pig cage in my living room.


----------



## 77Herford (Mar 13, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> daisychick said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is the strangest Chick I've ever seen.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 13, 2012)

77Herford said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks, she was stretching out when I took it.


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 13, 2012)

I gotta agree with 77.  I've never seen a chick with that much hair.


----------



## elevan (Mar 13, 2012)

Looks like a guinea pig to me!


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 16, 2012)

Hey Autumn, I've got something for ya




just cuz.


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 17, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Hey Autumn, I've got something for ya
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks I needed that,  right back at ya


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 17, 2012)

try number 4    keeps closing on me.
This week has been crazy I had my chicks come in on Tuesday they are adorable I have White Orpingtons but they are calico colored at the moment see in the pictures











they are gray, yellow and white


----------



## elevan (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 17, 2012)

Whitney had her baby it is a solid red doeling with nubian ears  75% nubian 25% Saanen
I was at school when she delivered and ripped a bit but the vet deemed her fine. 
here are a few pictures









her name is Emma and she is a keeper 
Emma is a total cuddle bug


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 17, 2012)

The chicks are so CUTE!  And her little buff Orpingtons pullets are really looking so nice now.  They are starting to really look all grown up.  It's amazing that they looked like those tiny little chicks once.  Just a few weeks ago.      

BTW,  Autumnprairie is like the Chicken Whisperer or something.  Her chickens go right up to her and love all over her.  Mine do too.  But me, they run away from me.  I've been handling mine since day one.  I talk to them, feed them,  change their daily news paper.  I read them the vegetable ads in the paper.  I sing them songs.  Tell them how beautiful they are.  But NOOOOO.  They like Autumnprairie best.  They hear her coming and get all excited.  They hear me coming and HIDE behind the water.


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 18, 2012)

Autumn.......your spotted babies are beautiful!  And your cuddlebug............  HOW CUTE!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 18, 2012)

Too cute. Love the pics, thank you so very much for posting. Emma is adorable. Can't wait to watch her and the chicks grow. So happy for you.


----------



## 77Herford (Mar 18, 2012)

Is that Crazy old goat still hanging around your place Autumn?


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 18, 2012)

Yes


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Mar 18, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> Yes


Did you ever dream a backyard herds member would end up living by you? 
Cool huh?


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 18, 2012)

77Herford said:
			
		

> Is that Crazy old goat still hanging around your place Autumn?


I am not crazy,  just eccentric.  But, my goats are eccentric like me.  They can't help it, I raised them.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Mar 18, 2012)

Your not crazy:


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 18, 2012)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Your not crazy:


No, she is not crazy


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 18, 2012)

Today was a beautiful day, I started planting my gartden and some of my herbs, there are a few plants that I still need to pick up. It was nice out I actually got some color today. Tomorroew I have one appt then it is back to cleaning and working in the yard. I have to pick up some rocks from the old azeala bed  and rake in the front yard then I will take some pictures for you to see what I have been doing. I can not believe that it is spring here but it is so pretty, My grandma's house has the irises blooming


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm half afraid to uncover my plants and have one last cold spell  ruin my optimism.....

Can't wait to see your gardens.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 18, 2012)

The garden looks really nice.   It's going to be really beautiful.   Of course, we will have to MAKE SURE, that no goats get out to help keep the weeds and the vegetables under control.


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 19, 2012)

my day went like this 1st day of spring break. woke up at 6 am . Woke A up at 730 am for his appointment at 9 got home at 1030 am planted the rest of the garden.
moved fence panels around so the chicken run is accessible from the yard and NOT the goat pen.  No more fighting off goats who want the rabbit and chicken food  
 put my Brownie, Bambi, Annie, Blitz, Whitney and baby plus QM's Momma and kids in her back yard to mow the grass I mean weeds. I found that I need another gate to the goat pen to the outside.  Started working in the front yard and started  to take up the old walk way found out that the bricks are hidden under the grass all the way to the driveway  stepped back and looked around and decided to get my Uncle's roter tiller again and get rid of the grass and weeds and put in a giant flower bed with wild flowers and bulbs 

pic of the petunias I planted the other day










this picture shows the petunia's I planted the other day and the start of my demolition of the front yard









the last picture I hope shows how big the flower bed will be.
I need some advice should I mimic the flower bed on the other siide of the walk way?
I will take more pictures of the area I am talking about so you will get a better idea.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Mar 20, 2012)

I am in awe of your flowers. I have no luck with them at all. ALso cute kitties


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 20, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> my day went like this 1st day of spring break. woke up at 6 am . Woke A up at 730 am for his appointment at 9 got home at 1030 am planted the rest of the garden.
> moved fence panels around so the chicken run is accessible from the yard and NOT the goat pen.  No more fighting off goats who want the rabbit and chicken food
> put my Brownie, Bambi, Annie, Blitz, Whitney and baby plus QM's Momma and kids in her back yard to mow the grass I mean weeds. I found that I need another gate to the goat pen to the outside.  Started working in the front yard and started  to take up the old walk way found out that the bricks are hidden under the grass all the way to the driveway  stepped back and looked around and decided to get my Uncle's roter tiller again and get rid of the grass and weeds and put in a giant flower bed with wild flowers and bulbs
> 
> ...


Beautiful, great job! Which pooch is that in the picture?


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 20, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beebe which is irish setter and golden mix


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 20, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful, how old?


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 20, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


7


----------



## 77Herford (Mar 20, 2012)

I like Petunia's they are pretty and easy to grow.  Daffodils are nice too but many are blooming already in my area with this warm weather.

I will be doing all the gardening this year with a little help from my Mother in weeding.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Mar 22, 2012)

just stopped to say hi


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 22, 2012)

It has been a few days, I have been busy with gardening and putting up shelving for my herbs 






tilling the front yard 

































































My Favorite picture of my middle Grand daughter playing dress up


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 23, 2012)

Your pics are great.......but I like the last one the best!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 23, 2012)

Pictures.  Thank you. I have been waiting. You take such good pictures. Everyone looks great! The yard looks great too. Good job. Don't over do it though. No wonder you were wanting a nap. Have a great day today. It's 30 degrees here this morning, so I still can't do anything in the yard.


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 25, 2012)

I have had a horrible day. I have wanted to  some of my family members for playing games with *A* and his *cousin AL* they are just kids.*Al * went with for moral support for *A* who is doing visitation with the person contesting my guardianship with *A*. It was a disaster from the word go; more like lets play 100 questions about court and what they want to happen. Most of the questions came from my Aunt who has nothing to with the  custody  battle.
    While he had visitaion from H**l. I was working in the front yard worrying like a mother hen. I have the flower bed done just waiting for cross ties and stone dust for the walk way.
 Please if you have any words of comfort send them my way and prayers too. My court date is coming up in about 10 days. We just want this over and done with.


----------



## daisychick (Mar 25, 2012)

. I don't know what to say, but I will send positive thoughts your way that this all turns out good.  Custody battles are terrible.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 25, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> I have had a horrible day. I have wanted to  some of my family members for playing games with *A* and his *cousin AL* they are just kids.*Al * went with for moral support for *A* who is doing visitation with the person contesting my guardianship with *A*. It was a disaster from the word go; more like lets play 100 questions about court and what they want to happen. Most of the questions came from my Aunt who has nothing to with the  custody  battle.
> While he had visitaion from H**l. I was working in the front yard worrying like a mother hen. I have the flower bed done just waiting for cross ties and stone dust for the walk way.
> Please if you have any words of comfort send them my way and prayers too. My court date is coming up in about 10 days. We just want this over and done with.


So sorry to hear that you are going through this.  Family can be so rough to deal with, and I am so sorry that they aren't helping you. If only they could think of all the stress that you and A are going through already. Know that I am sending hugs, and praying for you and A. I am not sure how close you are to your family, but I would have a talk with them or decide that when thing's calm down, have something to do with them. I would say could you please not talk to A and Al about court, they are going through enough. If you don't think that they can do that, then I would just talk to them over the phone or through emails. Again so sorry that you are having to go through this. I hope that all goes well at court. I am here for you. Anytime that you need to call, I am here for you. Wish I could actually be there with you through this.  Congrats on what you got done in the flower bed. Maybe when you are finished, pictures? I would understand if you don't have the time to. Please keep me updated.


----------



## elevan (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## RPC (Mar 26, 2012)

Very nice pictures I love to see everyone's animals.


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 26, 2012)

Stick with it.  You CAN get through this!


----------



## TTs Chicks (Mar 27, 2012)

Nice pics!    You are a strong person, you can and will get through this    Sending a prayer your way.


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 27, 2012)

The pics are great!  I am sorry you are going through this.  I have had to deal with family court myself and it is terrible!


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 27, 2012)

I have decided no more feeling like a victum and feeling out of sorts about something I have no control over.  On a much happier note I want to tell you guys you mean a lot to me and thanks for all the hugs and words of encouragement. 
        My garden is coming along. I realized I never said what is in my garden so I will now. Asparagus, tomatoes (romas and arkansas travelers, cherry) Bell peppers, okra, brussell sprouts, zuchinni, crooked squash, cucumbers (straight 8's and burpless) green beans and bush beans. All of my herbs are on my new shelves. So far I have thyme, italian parlsely, sage, globe basil and italian basil spearmint and margoram. I still need to add more herbs and I think it will have to be from seed other than my Rosemary and Lavender. I want my herb garden to be both culinary and medicinal. My front yard beds are waiting for the cross ties I found a place to get as many as I want grade #1 are $14.50 for the 8ft x 6 inch. I think that is a good price what do you guys think? I also want to finish raising my garden beds too. I know they didn't build Rome in a day, but I am so impatient to get everything done looking beautiful.
All the animals are healthy and happy my 10 week old pullets think they are cats and have to rub against my ankles to be fed. they are so friendly I can't wait to get my white Orpingtons this way.


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 28, 2012)

Today I started a batch in the incubator.  that these hatch


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 28, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> Today I started a batch in the incubator.  that these hatch


 That's great news! I hope that they hatch too.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 28, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> Today I started a batch in the incubator.  that these hatch


Every day, you need to stand over them with authority and say:  "You WILL hatch, because I love you and you are MY babies.  I will LOVE you and take care of you."

Speak with confidence and love in your heart.  It will happen.


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 29, 2012)

wanted to share my beautiful flowers, I am still waiting for my 2 rose buds to open


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 29, 2012)

Your iris's are blooming already?
 They are very nice!


Geesh.

All I've got are a few tulips and daffs.  I need to get some pics of my tulips.  Maybe tomorrow.......


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 30, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> wanted to share my beautiful flowers, I am still waiting for my 2 rose buds to open
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5143_photo_12.jpg


Beautiful!  It's still raining and the winds are horrible here.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 30, 2012)

Every day I mean to get a pic of my flowers to post and every day I forget to....

Your Iris are lovely.


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 4, 2012)

Sorry I have been  but court is tomorrow and  that all goes well or I will be   night y'all


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Roll farms (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## daisychick (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## TTs Chicks (Apr 5, 2012)

Hoping all goes well.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Apr 5, 2012)

Can't wait to hear something. I pray that all is going to be what you need.


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 5, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> Can't wait to hear something. I pray that all is going to be what you need.


*WE WON I HAVE PERMANENT CUSTODY!!!!!*    :bun


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## daisychick (Apr 5, 2012)

That is awesome news!!!


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 5, 2012)

Oh!!!    I'm so happy for you! AND this child who needs you!

  Congratulations!!!!!    *does a happy dance*


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Apr 5, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   :bun  That is such great news! So happy for you. Thank you for letting us know. Wish I could celebrate with you.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Apr 5, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## elevan (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## RPC (Apr 5, 2012)

OMG that is really Awesome that is great for you I can not even begin to imagine how you are feeling right now.


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks Everyone for the special thoughts and prayers during this time. I can actually breathe and focus on the other things now


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Apr 6, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Apr 6, 2012)

That is so wonderful congradulations AP


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Apr 6, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> Thanks Everyone for the special thoughts and prayers during this time. I can actually breathe and focus on the other things now


 For being able to breathe, and focus on other thing's now. You are too good of a person to have so much stress. BIG  coming your way.


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 7, 2012)

Lots has happened since thursday. I sold all four of my ND again. To a little boy who  is 13. QM and I have been to his house the last two days helping them out and getting Annie and Eyore settled. Billy and Jack will be going in a week or so since Jack and Annie can not be housed together.  I also candled my eggs and found that they are liveit is day 11 I only have 10 days left then I will have more chicks 
Happy Easter Everyone


----------



## RPC (Apr 8, 2012)

Busy Busy for you...Well have a happy Easter


----------



## 77Herford (Apr 8, 2012)

Happy Easter Autumn


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 8, 2012)

77Herford said:
			
		

> Happy Easter Autumn


Thanks 77


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 10, 2012)

I have had my first bout with poison ivy


----------



## elevan (Apr 10, 2012)

Jewel weed is a good antidote for it...I don't know if it grows in your neck of the woods though.  I know that it's not the season yet for it here.


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 11, 2012)

Jewel weed is great.  Also, if you have spotted touch me not, squeeze the juice out and rub it on like you would aloe.  It will dry and seal over the itchy places, helping it cure faster as well as stopping the itch.

If nothing else, rub some tobacco spit on it.  Yes, seriously. It's got to be spit......the enzymes in spit help to break down the tobacco and make it work better.  No cheating....hock up a good one.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Apr 11, 2012)

eeew


----------



## TTs Chicks (Apr 11, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> I have had my first bout with poison ivy


  yuck!


----------



## elevan (Apr 11, 2012)

Squirrelgirl88 said:
			
		

> eeew


double


----------



## jodief100 (Apr 11, 2012)

Hubby ran into some poison ivy this weekend.  He doesn't know where.  He is so sensitive he can't touch a goat with bare hands if they have been eating it.  He won't touch a goat with bare hands at all if he can help it.  Poor hubby, he misses out on the goat lovin'.  

Me, I can roll around in poison Ivy and rub it all over and I will get 2 or 3 very tiny blisters.  

I got some jewelweed soap, handmade down in Tennessee somewheres.  It seems to work well for him.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Apr 11, 2012)

Hyland's Poison Ivy/Poison Oak Tablets work great. They are homeopathic so you can take them with other remedies. I ordered 4 bottles for summer. I've already had poison ivy this year too.

The Hyland's seems to keep it from getting bad. I don't itch as much, and the blisters are much smaller and are gone in 1-2 days instead of a week or more.

I bought is online (Amazon) cause it was cheaper than the store.


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 11, 2012)

I still have my poison ivy  it needs to go away soon. I will have to find some jewelweed thank you everyone for that bit of advice. I believe I got it from one of my animals since it is on the inside of both arms and behind my knee where they like to rub. 
It has been a busy day replaced my peace rose with the same." A"  had a DRS appointment. I have 100 pansies to plant that I got for $2. It seems to never end on the projects that I have going. I need to get pictures of my newly revamped barn that has 2 kidding stalls open sleep corral milk area and another possible kidding stall. I need to finish the front yard still before I take more pictures of it; here is a picture of my favorite flower other than my roses. Oh, I am also making another rose bed that will have 5 roses in it . ADVICE on which ones?


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Apr 12, 2012)

Those flowers are amazing. I evey anyone wit a green thumb. I can't grow anything.


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 12, 2012)

Love the Columbine!


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi Everyone,
           I hope things have been going ok with you guys. I went outside today and found my yard flooded   the #### water hose came apart. I haven't started any new projects really pulled up the monkey grass to make way for my new rose bed. I will be buying them on Wedensday,   I still need to pull out the azealas and finish the front walk. I am trying  to decide if I want to replace with pavers or just stone dust. Once I get those projects done I have a trip to California to take at the end of May. I will be bringing home my DD and my GDD and their two dogs . Her DH is coming home in September form the Marines and she wants to be settled before that and my GDD in school she will be 5 May 1st. I can not believe that she is that old already. 
After my trip I will have a few more projects to do. I want a garden shed but not sure where to put it , we need to rebuild the back prch roof and will be putting two hydroponic systems in for lettuce and spinach so we can have greens all year round. Getting closer and closer to becoming food independant. I found a beef source that is reasonable. Now if I could get completely off the grid would be awesome.


----------



## Queen Mum (Apr 15, 2012)

Garden shed?   HMMM.  I have an idea for that one....    Right next to the Feed barn between the tractor port and the feed barn.   Nudge the tractor port more towards the street.   OR  Next to the chicken coop facing the garden and move the bunnies out to the other side of the barn  towards the back field.   The garden is getting better and better every day.   

It has been a busy week and the barn is looking pretty good.  I really like the new kidding pens.  Jelly Bean sure appreciated them.  

You folks would NOT believe how fast AP's vegetable garden is growing!  Or the goats.


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 16, 2012)

* MY FAMILY DRAMA*   I had to get that out 

On a good note my incubating eggs are hatching I have one feather footed so far not sure if it is mine or my cousins

I will keep you posted


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 18, 2012)

the stats on the baby chicks are 20/23 from the incubator hatch
10 Polish/ RIR mix 
6 Buff Orpingtons 
4 Giant Cochins
I love baby chicks, QM's sister made a surprise visit they look a lot alike too. I hope she is having a great time with her. 
RTG I hope all is well with you and your sister and Chris. I am sending extra prayers your way. 
I think Blitz will be any day now, I hope she is near boom and Bambi is due in 8 days; so now it is like who is going to first 
I need to measure the width of the goat pen so I can split it in half for the boys.
My DD  is moving home and I need a pen for her dogs a husky and great dane and my Grand Daughter. I am so excited she has been in California for four years.


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 21, 2012)

introducing the newest member in the goat family Bambi lil buckling 














It was first birth by myself and she was having problems delivering the buckling and had to help a bit but she did just fine with miminal tearing


----------



## daisychick (Apr 21, 2012)

Congrats!  He is a cutie!!


----------



## TTs Chicks (Apr 22, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> I need a pen for her dogs a husky and great dane *and my Grand Daughter*. I am so excited she has been in California for four years.


I read this real quick and it read like you wanted a pen for your granddaughter     Of course sometimes a pen for my boys would be a good thing 

Congrats on the new goatie, he cute !


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 22, 2012)

TTs Chicks said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my grand daughter could use a pen too


----------



## Mamaboid (Apr 22, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> TTs Chicks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a couple nephews I could add to that mix.


----------



## jodief100 (Apr 23, 2012)

My neices used to put themselves in the dog crate and shut the door.  They would play in there for hours, all cramped in with the dog.  

Cute buckling!


----------



## elevan (Apr 23, 2012)

So cute!


----------



## RPC (Apr 23, 2012)

Congrats on the little guy!


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 30, 2012)

it has been a while since I have been on, it has been super busy here with the end of the school year and planning for my trip. I will in California for about two weeks in the *INLAND EMPIRE AREA* so if there is anyone in that area that wants to meet up let me know.


----------



## autumnprairie (May 8, 2012)

Blitz kidded Sunday afternoon sometime in the 45 mins that QM left and before I got home from my weekend away.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (May 8, 2012)

Cutie pie!


----------



## marlowmanor (May 8, 2012)

What  does Blitz look like? And what gender is the kid?


----------



## autumnprairie (May 8, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> What  does Blitz look like? And what gender is the kid?


I am sorry I forgot to add the kid is a buck and I need to get an up to date pic of Blitz that I will get  tomorrow I promise
I will say that he looks like her in coloring but to me he looks like a nubian like his dad and not alpine like his mom


----------



## marlowmanor (May 8, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You seem to be having a buck year. Haven't all your kids been bucks?


----------



## autumnprairie (May 8, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Two does and two bucks that have the same sire and my ND sired just bucks


----------



## Roll farms (May 8, 2012)

Congrats....that's one cute kid!


----------



## elevan (May 8, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Congrats....that's one cute kid!


x2


----------



## 77Herford (May 8, 2012)

x3


----------



## autumnprairie (May 9, 2012)

gardenia bush 



the garden this morning 









I  have picked yellow squash and string beans and cucumbers so far already. I'll have ripe tomatoes in a week or two
My herb garden





now for goat pics




Apache and Bambi's baby
Emma Whitney's baby




now Blitz and her baby


----------



## redtailgal (May 9, 2012)

I'm so jealous!

We dont even have anything in the ground yet.  We will be planting next week, I hope.  The weather has been WILD.  We've had two frosts this month, but the temp during the day soared to 92 degrees last week.  

My poor fig tree!


----------



## autumnprairie (May 9, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> I'm so jealous!
> 
> We dont even have anything in the ground yet.  We will be planting next week, I hope.  The weather has been WILD.  We've had two frosts this month, but the temp during the day soared to 92 degrees last week.
> 
> My poor fig tree!


we have figs too just not ripe


----------



## HankTheTank (May 9, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> My poor fig tree!


I'm getting this image of you sitting next to your tree on cold nights wrapping a blanket around it


----------



## redtailgal (May 9, 2012)

It wasnt a blanket, thank you very much.  THAT would be silly.  


  It was a large piece of burlap.  I balled up newspapers and put between the branches, then wrapped it in the large piece of burlap.

I also put some christmas lights on the outside of the burlap to keep the dew from freezing on it.  

STOP LAUGHING AT ME!!!!!!  I love my lil fig tree.


----------



## HankTheTank (May 9, 2012)




----------



## marlowmanor (May 9, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> I'm so jealous!
> 
> We dont even have anything in the ground yet.  We will be planting next week, I hope.  The weather has been WILD.  We've had two frosts this month, but the temp during the day soared to 92 degrees last week.


Don't worry RTG we don't have a gardern planted yet either. I keep telling DH we need to find a place for one but we haven't done anything yet. We've been told we can use the garden space over at my inlaws. It's a large space but a PITA to water. Maybe I can get DH interested in doing something with it this weekend. I want fresh produce. I can get plenty from my dad though when it becomes available from his garden but I love having it from my own garden too. My kds love when we grow the tommy toe tomatoes. They eat them straight from the vine! One year I want to grow strawberries. There are tires set up for potatoes in the space at my inlaws and I am tempted to try potatoes in those spots too.


OK, after talking about it I have decided I am going to try to get DH to get some plants and do the garden this weekend!  Just thinking about fresh produce makes me !


----------



## RPC (May 9, 2012)

Very nice pictures....We have yet to plant our garden. Hopefully we will get to it soon.


----------



## Roll farms (May 9, 2012)

Great pics!

My garden's planted, finally.......but...ya know....dropped the camera.

It was only 5 yrs old and had only been dropped 482 times......doesn't anything hold up anymore?

Your garden looks great, so do the goats....lovin' Blitz' baby and Emma.


----------



## Queen Mum (May 16, 2012)

The picture of Blitz' buckling does NOT doe him justice.  He is a beautiful little Nubian/Alpine.  Nice Nubian ears and face, great topline.  Long beautiful legs.  And he is very quiet.  He is such a lovely little guy and has lovely coloring.  

AND AP's garden is really, really great!


----------



## autumnprairie (May 20, 2012)

This week and weekend has been crazy I have rescued some more people for short term stays at the trailer. The first are good friends of mine down on there luck. Lost there home they were renting because it was sold to a property guru that builds strip malls and only  had a two week notice. They are moving back to Washington state 
The next person was also going to be homeless and he is a paraplegic Veteran that did a news interview about the benefits of medical marijuana and is being kicked out of his home becaue the VA revoked his housing voucher  So he is mov.ng to the country to recoup. 
  On the animal front everyone is good I have 6, 3 week old meat rabbits and 10, 2 day old meat rabbits and a litter on the way. I let my youngest clutch of chicks out with my 8 weeks olds the are doing great I got 4 giant cochins out of that  hatching.
I have had to rescue the youngest one from the goat pen outside dogs would get them if they wonder out of the area so I patched were I needed too and all is well so far.
 I am weaning Priscilla again  and now Emma too, but she gets a bottle a day since she is only 8 weeks old. She is stripping her Mom of everything and I think Whitney could use all the help she can get. She is getting 4-5 cups of my mix grain which is noble goat, sweet feed, alfalfa pellets and all the browse she wants was getting free choice hay but grass is growing she also has free choice minerals. , 
Skinny and shedding like crazy and her coat feels  dry and brittle any advice?
will post picture tomorrow


----------



## Roll farms (May 21, 2012)

Are you giving mineral?  Try top dressing her feed w/ it, if she's not getting 'enough'.  I also like BOSS for dry coats, really works wonders.
Only other thought would be some parasite, maybe taking them down a bit when they're already 'down' from being in milk?

You sure love to take in strays, don't you?    Sure hope they appreciate you!


----------



## elevan (May 21, 2012)

AP, you have such a kind soul.  I really hope you make it to Herdstock so we can all meet you.  




			
				Roll farms said:
			
		

> Are you giving mineral?  Try top dressing her feed w/ it, if she's not getting 'enough'.  I also like BOSS for dry coats, really works wonders.
> Only other thought would be some parasite, maybe taking them down a bit when they're already 'down' from being in milk?


Flax is good too.  Depending on your local prices it might be cheaper than BOSS which is ridiculously priced around here.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jun 9, 2012)

Home Sweet Home, I have missed you guys and my animals. I will post more tomorrow right now my bed is calling me. I am exhausted


----------



## autumnprairie (Jun 10, 2012)

Being home so far has been a nightmare my DD dogs got loose and killed Billy my ND   my own fault for putting them in a old chicken coop 10x30 x6 without the safety of my electric fence. Now they are chained to the telephone pole with my electric fence as a barrier 20,000 volts and a gun if they get another one.
        I still have so much to do grocery shopping securing DD dogs (husky and a great dane) in a fence with no gate since that is how they got out to begin with. Have I mentioned I will be doing all of this in the rain 
My vacation was really good *A* got to see the western states he has never been anywhere. Oklahoma, Texas, New Mexico, Arizona and California. We went and stayed with my nephew in Lake Havasu then at my Dad's by Big Bear and lastly went to Camp Pendleton and packed up my DD and brought her back with us. Played at the beach for two days which was fun. *A* has a blast but had to be rescued by the life guard the last day got caught in the current and was being dragged out.  scared the you know what out of me we left the beach after that, next year he gets to hold my hand and he will be 15 that way he doesn't scare me again I hope.


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 11, 2012)

Big water scares me.  When I was 18 I went swimming in the Gulf and something HUGE rubbed up against my leg.  I mean HUGE.  It took it's time swimming past, felt like it was rubbing against me for 3 minutes.  I freaked out and my ex had to drag me back to the beach.  *shudder*

Glad you had fun!

Sorry about the dogs killing the goat.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jun 14, 2012)

well as some of you know Brownie had her triplets early with a sad  outcome. I have only one left who has yet to stand. Any advice out there please  help.

She has had her shot of BOSE and baking soda eats every 3-4 hours. Her name will be Miracle if she makes it she is a Boer cross with spots I will post pics soon. This kid is stealing my heart











better pics coming soon, we work on standing every hour or so


----------



## elevan (Jun 14, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> well as some of you know Brownie had her triplets early with a sad  outcome. I have only one left who has yet to stand. Any advice out there please  help.
> 
> She has had her shot of BOSE and baking soda eats every 3-4 hours. Her name will be Miracle if she makes it she is a Boer cross with spots I will post pics soon. This kid is stealing my heart


Post this in the emergencies section so you get plenty of help.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jun 14, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did


----------



## elevan (Jun 14, 2012)

Sorry, I missed it somehow.

I wish I could help but I just don't know what to say.


----------



## Symphony (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi Kerri,
Preemies  do not typically have a good chance of survival- but not to say they  cannot make it- feed often, feed either moms milk or cows milk not replacer- make sure the baby pees and poops daily  numerous times,and is kept warm- When she is string enough I would allow her to nurse from the mom if possible - in the mean time I do have a section on baby goats in my website- (http://Goat-Link.com) There is a feeding chart there in the bottle baby article- BUT because she is a preemie-reduce the amount of milk per bottle and you may to increase the number of bottles per day for a few weeks - feel her tummy and do not feed  past full- do not allow it to get tight- and make sure she poops- pooping is as important as eating to them because what goes In HAS to come out and if it doesn't it stays on the gut and goes toxic- and can be fatal. Also an article on giving a baby goat an enema if need be to make them poop if it isn't, and photos of how to hold the bottle and photos of baby poop- both normal and not normal .
goatlady
Goat-Link.com 

http://en.allexperts.com/q/Goats-3480/2008/4/preemie-boer-goat.htm

I got this from this site.

You would think when searching for Preemie Goat babies you'd find Goat and NOT human babies.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Jun 15, 2012)

sure hope she pulls through for you


----------



## autumnprairie (Jun 15, 2012)

Guess who is standing by herself when you put her up still can't get up on her own but it is progress 














holds her head up too!


she is drinking almost 6 ounces of milk now need advice or opinions. what do you think about 4X/ feeding now rather than every 4 hours 
what else should I be doing for her probios ?


----------



## autumnprairie (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## autumnprairie (Jun 16, 2012)

Miracle is doing AWESOME!  Today ate at 6 am and took 7 ounces then ate 6 ounces at 11:30. She can get up on her own now without my help; still on wobbly legs but will walk a little bit. I can't wait until she plays any guesses when that will be? I will get another shot of her later today. I am really pleased with her progress


----------



## redtailgal (Jun 16, 2012)

I'll be gone for a week, so I'll miss the next few updates on her.  

I hope that she continues to improve, she is such a cutie!

Your doing great with her!


----------



## marlowmanor (Jun 16, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> Miracle is doing AWESOME!  Today ate at 6 am and took 7 ounces then ate 6 ounces at 11:30. She can get up on her own now without my help; still on wobbly legs but will walk a little bit. I can't wait until she plays any guesses when that will be? I will get another shot of her later today. I am really pleased with her progress


 So glad to hear she is doing better.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Jun 16, 2012)

yay Miracle!! Keep it up!


----------



## Symphony (Jun 17, 2012)

Well didn't you say she was about a month preemie?  If so she'll probably take a little time getting those muscles strong enough to stand any length of time.  It will probably be a couple of weeks till she's running around and making Mom worry.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jun 17, 2012)

she wants to play now  impatient lil bugger and loves to gobble her food down. tasting everything she can get her mouth on noses, chins, necks, fingers the floor her own leg . right now she is passed out in her playpen


----------



## TTs Chicks (Jun 17, 2012)

so happy she is doing well for you


----------



## daisychick (Jun 18, 2012)

How is the little sprout doing today??  I hope she keeps getting better.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jun 18, 2012)

she is starting to run and bounce now on her wobbly legs can get up by herself. followed me into the kitchen today and likes to lick my DH legs 
here are some sequence pictures 















can you see her wagging her tail in her excitement


----------



## Symphony (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm happy shes doing well.  I think your going to have a great many years with this one.


----------



## elevan (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## jodief100 (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## TTs Chicks (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## redtailgal (Jun 23, 2012)

I wondered how she was doing!  So glad to see this!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jun 24, 2012)

Lil Ms Miracle is spoiled rotten and now believes that I am her play toy and jungle gym I know I need to put a stop to that or I am going to be even more black and blue than I am already. 
I tried to introduce her to her real Momma the first time Brownie was sweet and this last time she scooped her with her horns and threw her I was so shocked but I scooped my baby up to make sure she was ok (she was but scared) then I chased Brownie away.  I will not be introducing her to Brownie again she will be introduced to the herd when she is a lil bigger. Miracle does play with my grandkids and get jealous if they try to get in my lap.  and also plays with the other baby goats like Emma and Bami and Blitz's kids pictures later tonight I promise


----------



## daisychick (Jun 25, 2012)

Sorry to hear that Brownie is not being a momma and accepting her baby.  :/   But I think you are a better goat momma anyway and you have done great things to keep that little girl alive.    She is gonna be spoiled rotten.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jun 25, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear that Brownie is not being a momma and accepting her baby.  :/   But I think you are a better goat momma anyway and you have done great things to keep that little girl alive.    She is gonna be spoiled rotten.


She already is spoiled rotten we now play chase


----------



## TTs Chicks (Jun 25, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> She already is spoiled rotten we now play chase


----------



## elevan (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 25, 2012)

I just loved reading this.  So happy that things went well and thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## redtailgal (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## elevan (Jun 25, 2012)

So glad that she is doing so well!


----------



## Symphony (Jun 25, 2012)

So adorable, I'm so glad she is doing so well.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 26, 2012)

Oh my is she pretty.


----------



## Remuda1 (Jun 26, 2012)

LOL! I think you're going to be in BIG trouble in about a month or so  . Very glad she's thriving, good things happen for good people .


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Jun 26, 2012)

She is SOOOO pretty! Glad things are going well, but yep, I think she's gonna be spoiled!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jun 26, 2012)

Awww...what a cutie!  Her mama doesn't deserve her...you've been the best goatie mama ever and it is a miracle that she made it..that and your super great care


----------



## autumnprairie (Jun 27, 2012)

quick question, tonight I gave Miracle cows/goats milk for the first time will this give her scours? I put one of the tiny capfuls of probiotic in it too. Was this right thing to do I am running out of goats milk and had to supplement her milk since she has increased her comsumption to 14-18 oz / times a day. Her nickname is impatient pig
Her new things to do are jump in my lap when I am in my recliner and try to run up me when I am sitting on the floor leaning back on my chair. She now jumps sideways and drinks water. I saw her drink it for the first time today


----------



## elevan (Jun 27, 2012)

Probiotics are always a good thing.  Can never go wrong adding them.

I don't bottle feed so I can't really comment there...but the change increases the likelihood that she'll scour.


----------



## RemudaOne (Jun 28, 2012)

If you can gradually switch her to cows milk, it helps. You can mix the goats milk and cows milk and eventually have nothing but cows milk, that would decrease the likelihood of scours..


----------



## daisychick (Jul 2, 2012)

When I got my bottle baby at 2 weeks old she had been on her momma for the first 2 weeks.  I brought home a quart of her mom's milk and mixed it with cows milk for just a few days and then switched to straight cow's milk and she did fine, NO scours at all.  So I hope Miracle switches over easy too.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 3, 2012)

Miracle is now a term baby Brownie's due date was July 2nd, she  can now jump out of the pack and play  she jumps and twirls and thinks she is a dog, cat, human and chicken . She needs to learn how to be a goat any ideas on how to help her accomplish this?  I keep her in the buck pen currently since they are more docile to her than my does   
I have tried to get new pictures but she would rather be in my lap or playing than to hold still for pics.
The rest of the gang are doing well. I milk 2 out 6 does that can be milked at the moment I am trying to work up to all six without losing my mind so far the easiest to milk is Brownie since she is the oldest and has nice big udders (boer). 
I am down to two meat rabbit breeder I had to cull one since she was a horrible mother lost 3 out of the 4 litters she had. I will be processing  14 rabbits in a month or so. I have not re-bred due to the heat and will start back in Sept.


----------



## elevan (Jul 3, 2012)

Best way to learn to be a goat is to be with goats.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 5, 2012)

Miracle has been sick all day   
it started out she didn't want her bottle and her temp was 105 then she seem constipated she pooped solid then soft now she has scours. I am thinking it is because I got her to drink molasses and water with pro biotics I think it losened her up now I am give her electrolytes to keep her hydrated I also gave her a pen g shot. Am I on the right track am I missing something here is the thread http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=251729#p251729


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 5, 2012)

for Miracle....good luck w/ her!


----------



## BrownSheep (Jul 6, 2012)

We have had great luck using peptobismo, electrolytes, and yogurt on our scouring lambs.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 6, 2012)

She is feeling like herself so I would say she was just constipated and scoured from the 10 ozs of molasses water she drank.  Thanks everyone for your well wishes and advice.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 9, 2012)

IT RAINED  and it dropped 10 degrees it is now in the high 80's - 90 which is a relief


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 9, 2012)

Awesome!! It is storming here. Some of the loudest thunder I have ever heard.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 9, 2012)

I haven't been talking much about the homestead life lately like I used to, I am sorry for that. I have had a lot of changes on my homestead and in my life recently that I have been keeping to my self some of it I still will. 
About my  homestead,  it is my husband and A (my cousin)  and me who live here. I take care of the dogs, cats chickens and goats which is a full time job. I am new to milking and  I have recently taken over the milking as well and today was the first day I milked 4 goats and let me tell ya milking in 110 degree weather stinks, but I did it  I am proud of my self I didn't think I could do it.  I wanted to share this feat with all of you. I have been milking two of my goats for almost 4 weeks daily since I need the milk for Miracle (my bottle baby) the two I have been milking is Miracles Mom Brownie my 100% boer and Caramel  who is 50/50 Alpine and Nubian. I am only getting a quart and half a day from them which gives me just enough milk. The other two does I milked today one is  50/50 Saanen and Nubian and the last 100% Alpine I got a total of 2.5 quarts how do I increase this?
 Milking is one of the most frustrating experience that I have ever done. I still milk mostly with one hand. When I milk with two hand I get shot in the leg, chest, face well you get the idea.   I have seriously thought about a milker since I am so bad at it. 
  I have been super busy reading about the proper care of my goats and making sure I am doing all things right in the best of my ability. Please so if anyone has any suggestions please feel free to voice them all are welcome. 
I will be posting I hope more daily about the running of the homestead and how we are becoming more self efficient


----------



## elevan (Jul 9, 2012)

Doing _anything _in 110 degree weather would stink, so good for you for getting the milking accomplished!  

Looking forward to your updates


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 9, 2012)

X2 ^^^


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 10, 2012)

The first time I milked a doe, I looked at DH afterward and said, "I ain't EVER doing that again."

Heh.  

You'll get there!


----------



## daisychick (Jul 10, 2012)

I am struggling with milking too.   I just want to milk 2 does and get enough milk to make cheese.   I bought all the supplies and now I just need the milk.  I am really slow at milking and my does are not very patient.   I work 60 hours a week and finding time right now to milk is killing me.   I am letting them raise their kids so not being able to milk on a schedule right now is not working for me.    I am trying to find time to lock up babies at night and milk in the morning but that would mean I have to get up at 4:30 am and I am struggling to make myself do this.   It would be so much easier if the kids were not on the moms so I could just milk at 6 pm in the evenings after work.  I want milking to be a relaxing fun time and not something I have to rush through.   I really think with time it will get easier to milk.      I love hearing about the stuff going on on your homestead.


----------



## redtailgal (Jul 10, 2012)

I've never milked a goat, but I've milked a few cows.  It takes time and practice, even with the big teats on a cow.     The first time I hand milked a cow, I had milk EVERYWHERE but in the bucket.  The barn cats were LOVING me.  It took a couple weeks but I got it, and could even take aim and hit various targets.....like the dogs face.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 10, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> I am struggling with milking too.   I just want to milk 2 does and get enough milk to make cheese.   I bought all the supplies and now I just need the milk.  I am really slow at milking and my does are not very patient.   I work 60 hours a week and finding time right now to milk is killing me.   I am letting them raise their kids so not being able to milk on a schedule right now is not working for me.    I am trying to find time to lock up babies at night and milk in the morning but that would mean I have to get up at 4:30 am and I am struggling to make myself do this.   It would be so much easier if the kids were not on the moms so I could just milk at 6 pm in the evenings after work.  I want milking to be a relaxing fun time and not something I have to rush through.   I really think with time it will get easier to milk.      I love hearing about the stuff going on on your homestead.


Lock your babies up during the day so you can milk at night give yourself 8-12 hours so you should get plenty of milk


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 10, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> I've never milked a goat, but I've milked a few cows.  It takes time and practice, even with the big teats on a cow.     The first time I hand milked a cow, I had milk EVERYWHERE but in the bucket.  The barn cats were LOVING me.  It took a couple weeks but I got it, and could even take aim and hit various targets.....like the dogs face.


I have hit a cats face, my face and A only one I tried for was A. I got him square in the chest


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jul 10, 2012)

I know others have said this but it does get easier. My one doe in milk is putting up less of a fight to get on the stand and she will stay still longer. We have been at this for almost a month. I don't know what to say about the aim part, I've never had a problemm with it.  I move the milk pail to where I need it so I don't miss, one hand on a teat one on the bucket and I don't miss.


----------



## jodief100 (Jul 10, 2012)

I hold the bucket right under he uddder, with the teats pretty much in the bucket, reach in with the other hand and milk with udder, teat and hand in the bucket.  

It gets better, this heat is making everythign miserable.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Jul 10, 2012)

I know it doesn't feel like it is getting any easier, but it has gotten easier / more routine for me.  That's not to say there aren't days I fell like screaming.  I still milk from the rear instead of thye side  -  advice from when I first started with kicky/laying down does (I've only been milking for about 3 - 4 months).  As far as hitting the container . . I was trying to find a solid stainless bucket to use - the only thing they had at the time was a 9 quart stainless bucket w/o a lid ( I use an old mixing bowl lid and a piece of elastice that attached on either side to cover it).  It is really bigger than I need but gives me a lot of room to aim for . . I still occasionally miss and shoot milk down my leg


----------



## redtailgal (Jul 10, 2012)

lol, at the milking parlor I used to work at, a friend and I got in a milk fight.  It was a horrible waste of milk, but my friend squirted me in the eye, so I had to get him back.

The cows were pretty sure that we were insane, they quit eating and turned their heads to look at us, lol.  But the cats........the cats LOVED us!

Try putting a clean shot glass in the bottom of your bucket and aiming for that.  A smaller target makes the bigger one much easier to hit.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 10, 2012)

thanks for all the ideas and well wishes, I will post later too


----------



## Symphony (Jul 10, 2012)

You'll get it sooner or later.  I've only ever milked a cow and it took me several days to get any real amount in the bucket and not everywhere else or none at all.  Its an art and with timing and feel, you'll get it.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 10, 2012)

Today started as usual up at 7am  milked the 4 goats it would be better if they would hold still and stop trying to put their feet in the bucket  I wish they would realize that they are eating grain when the others are not and should feel privledged to get the  grain but no they want to dance on the stand and stomp even after I spray fly spray. 
Brownie my boer has the best teats to milk but she is also one of the hardest this is Miracle's Mama; but my absolute  hardest is Whitney my Saanen she leans and would fall if I let her. 
I still only got  2 quarts of milk out of 4 goats I think that is not as good as it should be. 3 of the 4 are dairy goats either Alpine/ Nubian mix, Nubian/Saanen mix. What am I doing wrong? Am I giving them enough food they get right now noble goat and corn usually it is noble goat and alfalfa pellets. Any suggestions? 
  Other homestead news Miracle is thriving and jumping and playing with Emma my nubian/ saanen baby and the chickens. She thinks it is fun to scatter the chickens when she runs.
I am just happy that she is thriving and happy outside. 3 weeks in the house= deep cleaning the house  I have two broody hens that should be hatching their clutch in about 10 days  and my rabbit kits are getting big. Everything is thriving on the homestead  I am still looking for ways to make the homestead more efficient so lots of reading. 
My Dh and I are currently looking into aquaponics so if anyone has any info they could reccommend I would appreciate it emmensley


----------



## SheepGirl (Jul 10, 2012)

So happy to hear Miracle is doing good!  And I hope your hens hatch their clutches with no issues


----------



## elevan (Jul 10, 2012)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> So happy to hear Miracle is doing good!  And I hope your hens hatch their clutches with no issues


x2


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 11, 2012)

we had more rain today, and I got 2.5 quarts today . Tried to put Miracle and Emma with the other kids but Precilla the queen was picking on her so back with the chickens they went. I found out that my goats LOVE  figs  not much else to report today


----------



## elevan (Jul 11, 2012)

Sounds like a good day to me!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 12, 2012)

Look what I did today 





 Squash and Zuchinni

It was easy like Elevan said. THANK YOU! I need to get my own canner and start canning, I found that I really like it.

Milking is still a chore so far and I am waiting for that to be fun too. Some how I don't think I will ever care to milk maybe when I get my milker. 

Chickens and the gang are all spoiled rotten. I a sick with a summer cold


----------



## RemudaOne (Jul 12, 2012)

Looks good AP  how did you do it if you don't have a canner?  I have never canned anything but I've always been interested in it.  I'm a little scared of it because there's hot glass and tongs involved, LOL!


----------



## elevan (Jul 12, 2012)

Canning can be so therapeutic.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 12, 2012)

RemudaOne said:
			
		

> Looks good AP  how did you do it if you don't have a canner?  I have never canned anything but I've always been interested in it.  I'm a little scared of it because there's hot glass and tongs involved, LOL!


I used my Aunts canner, I was too; scared to can now I am hooked


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 13, 2012)

Wow I am so jealous of all of my canning BHYers.  I so wish I did that or even knew how to start.  My grandparents did it all the time (ohh the saurkraut....so miss that).


----------



## TTs Chicks (Jul 13, 2012)

Yay!  great job.  I tried making some dill pickles last night we'll see in a while how they turn out


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 13, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Wow I am so jealous of all of my canning BHYers.  I so wish I did that or even knew how to start.  My grandparents did it all the time (ohh the saurkraut....so miss that).


It was easier than I thought it would be, My Aunt was here in case I had questions but other than that I did it all. Now I am hooked and have no way to can until I get my own equipment unless I borrow hers again.  I want to do tomatoes, green beans and okra


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 13, 2012)

TTs Chicks said:
			
		

> Yay!  great job.  I tried making some dill pickles last night we'll see in a while how they turn out


thanks,  on your pickles


----------



## daisychick (Jul 13, 2012)

I love canning!   My favorite things to can are tomatoes.   I am going to try to make tomato juice and V8 juice this year.   I started out doing everything I could in the hot water canner.   I found mine at Goodwill for really cheap.  Then after I was addicted to canning I had to splurge and buy a pressure canner.   It is worth every penny!   You can do tomatoes in just a water bath canner if you use the Ball canning recipes.  I have them if you want them.      You can make pickled okra in just water batch canner too.    Do you have a big pot that you could put a rack on the bottom of to do water bath canning???   That is all you would need for now and you wouldn't have to borrow from your aunt.  Green beans have to be in a pressure canner, unless you make dilled beans which are sooooooo good.  I have that recipe too.   Just shoot me a PM and I will get those to you.   You can also buy the water batch canning pots at wal-mart or most hardware stores for around $18.   I bought my "tool kit" at wal-mart for $10.


----------



## Vickir73 (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm glad to hear daisychick that someone else uses the water canner.  I canned green beans, beets, and pickles this year using the water canner (but everything I read says to can veggies you MUST use the pressure cooker).  I'm new to the canning. My grandmother is teaching me.  It was much easier than I thought it would be - I'm hooked.  In fact, I'm planning the fall garden with just stuff I plan on canning!!


----------



## daisychick (Jul 13, 2012)

Vickir73 said:
			
		

> I'm glad to hear daisychick that someone else uses the water canner.  I canned green beans, beets, and pickles this year using the water canner (but everything I read says to can veggies you MUST use the pressure cooker).  I'm new to the canning. My grandmother is teaching me.  It was much easier than I thought it would be - I'm hooked.  In fact, I'm planning the fall garden with just stuff I plan on canning!!


You can use the water canner for things with high acid.   The only green beans you should do are the ones with added vinegar like Dilly Beans to up the acidity.  Plain green beans I do in the pressure canner.    I am a stickler to the "safe" recipes and probably a little OCD on reading and re- reading the Ball Canning book.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 13, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> Vickir73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it is only because we want everything right and perfect.


----------



## daisychick (Jul 13, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> daisychick said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep!   I get a little bit bossy when I am canning and I make my kids wash their hands before entering my Domain (the kitchen).   I used to be so scared of all the bad canning stories I had heard.   But really if you follow a tested recipe and keep things clean and sanitary it isn't so scary.   I have canning OCD.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 13, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want to can some more NOW!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 15, 2012)

I learned how to pressure can this weekend. I now have the canning bug and have been trying to figure out what I want to can next. 





my first tomatoes.

One of my hens got stepped on and is limping around I imagine she will be ok in a day or two, but I will be checking on her daily.

Miracle is getting bigger everyday and I did manage to grab some pics today at her night time feeding the only one she comes in fpr now since I dont want to be carried away by mosquitoes. 










I am counting the days until I can get my milking equipment I am going to the Udderly EZ milker since I don't think I am striping their milk completely. It is in exactly 3 days until order day  and counting 

My garden is almost spent because of the no rain, I need to replant  green beans and peas and some beans for my cool crops maybe some more tomatoes, anything else you would plant if ya could?


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm replanting cukes, peppers, and tomatoes.  Hoping to plant them in buckets to keep in the greenhouse once the frosts start....I want veggies through Nov. / Dec.

Miracle looks good.  

Be careful w/ your Udderly EZ milker....unless they've changed the design, the plastic arms that hold the bottle break very, very easily, esp. when cold / brittle.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jul 16, 2012)

Your tomatoes look good.  Miracle is growing up and looking good.  We have the same knife block at my house! 

If I knew if would do well I'd be tempted to replant my cucumber plants and maybe my squash plants but I think it is too late to replant right now. I can usually get what I need from my dad though. He has a huge garden and usually has extra I can get. I've been able to get extra produce from my grandparents occassionally too.

We are canning some green beans for my MIL today (first time for us doing it) and I am going to try to pickle some of my banana peppers to use on sandwiches. I just have to look up how to do the banana peppers. We definately have plenty of those! I'm just starting to get tomatoes from our garden. Now if I can keep Cameron from picking the green tomatoes I'll have more. Last time I was out there with them in the garden I was trying to do a little weeding and kept having to get onto Cameron for picking green tomatoes!


----------



## Vickir73 (Jul 17, 2012)

I've canned green beans & beets from the garden.  The kids have loved them so much that I'll plant at least 3x the amount come spring.  I'm trying to find my handy-dandy planting calendar to see if I can plant beets in the fall.  I bought a ton of pickling cukes from the $.99 store and we canned bread and butter pickles and a sweet and sour pickle (we haven't tried those yet).  My grandmother would only show me how to use the water bath as she refuses to use her pressure cooker on her glass top stove - so I hope all the stuff we canned will be ok.

In the next couple of weeks, I'll be digging out her pressure canner and trying it out on my electric stove.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 17, 2012)

Vickir73 said:
			
		

> I've canned green beans & beets from the garden.  The kids have loved them so much that I'll plant at least 3x the amount come spring.  I'm trying to find my handy-dandy planting calendar to see if I can plant beets in the fall.  I bought a ton of pickling cukes from the $.99 store and we canned bread and butter pickles and a sweet and sour pickle (we haven't tried those yet).  My grandmother would only show me how to use the water bath as she refuses to use her pressure cooker on her glass top stove - so I hope all the stuff we canned will be ok.
> 
> In the next couple of weeks, I'll be digging out her pressure canner and trying it out on my electric stove.


I used my pressure cooker on my glass stove because Daisychick uses hers on her glass stove. I did more summer squash today that should be great for soups and such this winter.


----------



## Symphony (Jul 17, 2012)

Your making us all hungry!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 17, 2012)

Symphony said:
			
		

> Your making us all hungry!


so you can come over for soup this winter


----------



## daisychick (Jul 17, 2012)

Your tomatoes look great!  I sure wish mine would turn red so i can do some.  I hope no ones glass top stove breaks because i am a rule breaker and use my pressure cooker on one.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 18, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> Your tomatoes look great!  I sure wish mine would turn red so i can do some.  I hope no ones glass top stove breaks because i am a rule breaker and use my pressure cooker on one.


so far so good  
I canned 7 more jars of squash, today I am going to find more veggies to can, greenbeans and okra hopefully I will keep y'all posted of what I find 
I also ordered my EZ milker should be here in a week or less.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 18, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> daisychick said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on getting it!!  

OOoooh I wish our canned garlic had turned out  I'm picky, but the garlic we canned (I LOVE it usually) is all squishty and gross 

Glad your having luck!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 18, 2012)

I am doing this post because I realized most of you have not seen my animals or all my goats at least.
The gang at the feeder 






Caramel who is a nubian/alpine mix





Blitz and her buckling Alpine





Bj my boer buck and Bambi boer





Brownie boer and mini boer buckling





Apache alpine/nubian





Buddy and Priscilla nubian/alpine





Emma nubian/saanen





Last is Miracle 





Casanova my Buff Orpington Rooster





White Orpingtons






Whitney saanen/nubian 





If anyone can offer some advice on her I would appreciate it too me she is too skinny?
back ground on her Emma is her doeling who is currently being weaned, I am trying to dry her off also but she gives the most milk right now. Can I get her healthy without drying her off. Her health comes first milking second.


----------



## redtailgal (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks for sharing.  I'm sorry I'm not much help on your skinny doe.


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 19, 2012)

Have you checked her for parasites?  How do her eyelids look?

I like calf manna and really good alfalfa for adding weight.

Pretty goats!


----------



## daisychick (Jul 19, 2012)

Pretty goats and pretty pictures, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Jul 19, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> Pretty goats and pretty pictures, thanks for sharing.


X2


----------



## TTs Chicks (Jul 19, 2012)

Ownedby3alpacas said:
			
		

> daisychick said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x3


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Jul 19, 2012)

Heeeeey Whitney stole my last name! I'm pouting now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I LOVE Caramel..  Annd all of your other goaties too


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 19, 2012)

thanks, her eyelids are pink but I still say worms but that is what my gut says. I am giving her free choice mineral and free choice hay now she gets free choice  noble goat and sweet mix 12%. I am basically letting her eat what she wants and when. I will be getting Calf Manna and BOS at the beginning of the month and she will get that mixed in with the sweet feed X2 a day. Any thoughts on this. What kind of results should I look for and how soon will the weight gain start.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jul 19, 2012)

Love the photos!!!!!


----------



## Godsgrl (Jul 19, 2012)

Your rooster is handsome!! Thanks for sharing the pictures


----------



## Vickir73 (Jul 20, 2012)

I just gave Momma Goat her first round of Ivomec (she looked worse than your girl) and I noticed a HUGE difference in just 2 days, so my guess is worms.  Her coat is 100% shinier and softer and her milked has increased, and I can tell she's even getting some "meat on her bones" . . . and, unfortunately her attitude has come back.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 20, 2012)

Vickir73 said:
			
		

> I just gave Momma Goat her first round of Ivomec (she looked worse than your girl) and I noticed a HUGE difference in just 2 days, so my guess is worms.  Her coat is 100% shinier and softer and her milked has increased, and I can tell she's even getting some "meat on her bones" . . . and, unfortunately her attitude has come back.


Thanks for that bit of info, I will go worm her today instead of waiting for a fecal


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 20, 2012)

I got my ezmilker today and I love it so far.


----------



## redtailgal (Jul 20, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> I got my ezmilker today and I love it so far.


----------



## Symphony (Jul 20, 2012)

Those look cool.  What a great idea for a small producer.  Hope you have the best of luck and lots of milk.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 23, 2012)

the past couple of days has been crazy.
Thursday I went and took my compass testing for college placement. It has been over 20 years since I have been in school. I start back in the middle of August. I scored ok but not as high as I wanted to. I am going back to school to teach school. 4th - 8th maybe high school
I also canned some more gumbo (tomatoes, onions and okra)


Friday was slow. I  receieved  my ez milker I loved it the first time I used I have not been able to get it to work since. 

Saturday and Sunday I watched my grand kids which is always  N is 5 going on 6 and starting kindergarten this year and D is 2 almost 3, he is going to  miss his sister when she goes to school


----------



## Vickir73 (Jul 24, 2012)

congrats on your scoring and going back to school and deciding to teach!  My mother is a special ed teacher and it's a very special job.  Teachers are special and it takes a special kind of person to be able to teach children.  Me, I'd be in jail very quickly.  I was a substitute for 1 day (shortly after high school) and decided it was safer for the children if I went into a different profession   Congrats and good luck!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jul 24, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Have you checked her for parasites?  How do her eyelids look?
> 
> I like calf manna and really good alfalfa for adding weight.
> 
> Pretty goats!


X2. Calf Manna & maybe alfalfa pellets on the milk stand.  Love the pics!!!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 26, 2012)

UPDATE  on Whitney, she is starting to fill out and gain some weight, after I wormed her   I will try to get another picture of Whit sometime this week. The rest of the gang is doing well. I have started letting the chickens free range in the yard but not all of them are getting back into the coop at night and that worries me. Any advice on how to get them back into the coop?


----------



## daisychick (Jul 26, 2012)

I don't give my chickens their evening crumbles until its time to go in the coop.  They totally recognize my red coffee can and come running into the coop.   It is something you just have to repeat until they get a routine.   It takes awhile but after they get it they will mob you over.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jul 27, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> UPDATE  on Whitney, she is starting to fill out and gain some weight, after I wormed her   I will try to get another picture of Whit sometime this week. The rest of the gang is doing well. I have started letting the chickens free range in the yard but not all of them are getting back into the coop at night and that worries me. Any advice on how to get them back into the coop?


 Happy to hear about Whit. Look forward to some pictures. I let mine free range all day. When it get to be darker, they get in by themselves. Now if we need to leave early, then I just walk behind them scooting them along, until they hop into the coop. I like the crumble idea though. I have their food down for them all day, maybe I need to change that.


----------



## redtailgal (Jul 27, 2012)

When we had chickens, it was dangerous to walk outside carrying a cheerios box.  I could lead them ANYWHERE with a cheerios box........so long as they got a handful.  Cheerios was their favorite "snack".


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 27, 2012)

I will have to try the cheerios and see how they like them mine also like fruit bars too


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jul 27, 2012)

I love your pictures, I like that I can read through all your posts and get caught up! So happy that Miracle made, she is so beautiful. You have really nice looking goats.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 27, 2012)

thanks she is SPOILED ROTTEN and she knows it too


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jul 27, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> thanks she is SPOILED ROTTEN and she knows it too


Lol, so that makes how many spoiled? lol


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 27, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


12 goats, 10 cats, 4 dogs, 30 chickens, 1 cousin and a DH I think that about covers everyone


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Jul 27, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, good answer and so true. Well I better be a good girl and get off of here. Talk to you soon.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 27, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


talk to ya soon


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 30, 2012)

where to begin, I have been canning tomatoes today and I am at a loss as to why my juice is evaporating and what to do about it?  PLEASE HELP! 
My to do list is getting rather long 
till the garden again for fall planting 
re vamp the goat pen so I can add a larger garden for fall
do hooves and FAMANCHA rating 
clean out chicken yard 
rake goat pen  
clean house and do laundry


----------



## Vickir73 (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm guessing the seal is not good??? no idea - I've been freezing all my maters 

Cleaned out chicken coop last night; however, I forgot to clean fans, so that still needs to be done.

crap, I forgot about tilling the garden for fall - I really need to write my list down - but I'd forget where I put it.

will (hopefully) finish expanding the goat pen this weekend and will also need to trim hooves.

Need to complete roof on teenager coop n/k/a breeding pens.

Need to figure out where to build buck pen (w/i the next month!)

Also need to mow this weekend before grass gets too high again.  Need to rake from the last mowing.

Right this second, I'm second guessing my decision to move back to the country


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 30, 2012)

Vickir73 said:
			
		

> I'm guessing the seal is not good??? no idea - I've been freezing all my maters
> 
> Cleaned out chicken coop last night; however, I forgot to clean fans, so that still needs to be done.
> 
> ...


 I put mine on the fridge so I look at it all the time


----------



## redtailgal (Jul 30, 2012)

Make sure your lids are HOT.  Wipe the top of the jar down good before putting the lids on, and screw the rings on tight.

I process my 'maters at 10 pounds for 10 minutes.  Once your tomatoes are in, press them down and get your juice to within an inch of the top of the jar.  Make sure to take a wooden spoon and go up and down the sides to release air bubble from inside the jars before sealing them.


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 30, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Make sure your lids are HOT.  Wipe the top of the jar down good before putting the lids on, and screw the rings on tight.
> 
> I process my 'maters at 10 pounds for 10 minutes.  Once your tomatoes are in, press them down and get your juice to within an inch of the top of the jar.  Make sure to take a wooden spoon and go up and down the sides to release air bubble from inside the jars before sealing them.


so you use a pressure cooker for your tomatoes and not a water bath canner?


----------



## redtailgal (Jul 30, 2012)

I gave up the whole water bath thing a long time ago, lol.  It's too HOT.

Yes, I use the pressure canner for everything.  Honestly, when I am in a rush, I bring my tomatoes up to 15 pounds, cut the heat off and let the pressure simmer down, esp if I am running two canners.  I've never had a problem with this method, and I know that maters stay good for 2 years (we always eat them up by two years).

Same thing if I feel the need to process my jellies.......only I bring them up to 5 pounds and turn off the heat. (I dont usually process jelly, I pour hot jelly into hot sterile jars and seal them)


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 30, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> I gave up the whole water bath thing a long time ago, lol.  It's too HOT.
> 
> Yes, I use the pressure canner for everything.  Honestly, when I am in a rush, I bring my tomatoes up to 15 pounds, cut the heat off and let the pressure simmer down, esp if I am running two canners.  I've never had a problem with this method, and I know that maters stay good for 2 years (we always eat them up by two years).
> 
> Same thing if I feel the need to process my jellies.......only I bring them up to 5 pounds and turn off the heat. (I dont usually process jelly, I pour hot jelly into hot sterile jars and seal them)


I have so  much to learn


----------



## redtailgal (Jul 30, 2012)

me too!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 30, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> me too!


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 30, 2012)

well here I am up because my neck is giving me fits and both arms to fingertips are numb  
I figured I would write in my journal for a bit,not much to say the animals are doing well Miracle is a handful stays mostl.y by herself loves the chickens and has free range of the property. I don't have a fence yet that will contain her.


----------



## Vickir73 (Jul 31, 2012)

I haven't been brave enough to try the pressure cooker yet.  I've only used the water bath - of course, the other weekend when we canned pears I didn't get a good seal and several quart jars went bad because I didn't catch them.   My Grannie is very leary of using the pressure cooker on the electric stove and I guess it's made me leary - she's only ever used it on a gas stove and she's afraid we won't be able to keep the pressure steady on the electric stove.

My frig doesn't have enough room on it for a 'to do' with all the kids' drawings all over it - but I am getting a free frig from a friend (so I can have 2) maybe my 'to do' can go on that one


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Aug 1, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> well here I am up because my neck is giving me fits and both arms to fingertips are numb
> I figured I would write in my journal for a bit,not much to say the animals are doing well Miracle is a handful stays mostl.y by herself loves the chickens and has free range of the property. I don't have a fence yet that will contain her.


So sorry to hear that you are in pain. I hope that it goes away.  Oh and that sounds about right, Miracle getting out of any fence. Seems to happen with spoiled brats. lol


----------



## Vickir73 (Aug 1, 2012)

One of these days someone is going to make a fence out of duct tape - I bet it would hold just about anything in  then again, there are those goats (and chickens - mine love styrofoam) that would just eat their way thru it.   for the neck pain.  Aspercream?  bengay? miller lite?


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 1, 2012)

Hope your feeling better.


----------



## autumnprairie (Aug 1, 2012)

Took X-rays today  waiting on the results


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 1, 2012)

I hope you feel better!!


----------



## Vickir73 (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 2, 2012)

Hope you are okay.  Is it for the neck pain?


----------



## autumnprairie (Aug 2, 2012)

thanks for the hugs and well wishes. I am hoping for answers tomorrow


----------



## Vickir73 (Aug 3, 2012)

for good news - or at least news that will answer the questions you might have


----------



## daisychick (Aug 3, 2012)

When I did my first batch of tomatoes I had that problem.  All the water boiled out.   Make really sure your seals are set on good and hot and tighten those bands.   Are you leaving enough "head space" in the jar?   

Hoping your neck gets better.


----------



## autumnprairie (Aug 3, 2012)

the xrays didn't show anything other than what was seen before; so they are thinking a pinched nerve.  muscle relaxers and heat
on a better note I got 2 gallons of okra cut up and froze today. It is a nice feeling to be running out of room to put everything. I still have pears and pecans to put up, and my fall garden of okra, squash and green beans and melons


----------



## elevan (Aug 3, 2012)

Okra     Sorry but I think the stuff is gross.  K, however, has a minor love affair with the little green things.


----------



## autumnprairie (Aug 3, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> Okra     Sorry but I think the stuff is gross.  K, however, has a minor love affair with the little green things.


It is not my favorite either but DH loves it


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Aug 6, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> the xrays didn't show anything other than what was seen before; so they are thinking a pinched nerve.  muscle relaxers and heat
> on a better note I got 2 gallons of okra cut up and froze today. It is a nice feeling to be running out of room to put everything. I still have pears and pecans to put up, and my fall garden of okra, squash and green beans and melons


So sorry that there isn't anything that they can do to help you. Hope that the muscle relaxers and heat do the trick. Congrats on getting all your yummies canned.  Take care.


----------



## Vickir73 (Aug 6, 2012)

on your neck, but at least they didn't find anything horribly wrong  (a pinched nerve is hopefully fixable w/o surgery)

LOVE okra!! especially fresh from the garden (this was my first year).  It's so much better than frozen from the store 

My ex's boss said he was going to give us (FREE) an upright freezer that he's not using anymore - that would be sooo great.  I ran out of room this year from the stuff from the garden and since I was new to okra I ended up giving most of it to the chickens.  Next year will be a whole different story.  Hopefully, I'll have a freezer full of it (and maters, and squash, etc, etc.)


----------



## autumnprairie (Aug 6, 2012)

Vickir73 said:
			
		

> on your neck, but at least they didn't find anything horribly wrong  (a pinched nerve is hopefully fixable w/o surgery)
> 
> LOVE okra!! especially fresh from the garden (this was my first year).  It's so much better than frozen from the store
> 
> My ex's boss said he was going to give us (FREE) an upright freezer that he's not using anymore - that would be sooo great.  I ran out of room this year from the stuff from the garden and since I was new to okra I ended up giving most of it to the chickens.  Next year will be a whole different story.  Hopefully, I'll have a freezer full of it (and maters, and squash, etc, etc.)


I have two fridge/ freezers and they are both full between rabbits and veggies have had the nerve to add my chickens to it yet but I need another freezer soon for deer meat and more rabbits. Next year we are going to do the aquaponics too with a garden above and tilapia, maybe catfish too.


----------



## autumnprairie (Aug 6, 2012)

I am almost ready to go back to school  I need a few more books. I am taking 5 classes  When I finish I will be a teacher. It will be a long and hard next 4 years but I am so excited to be going back to school  I also made a bet with A that if he makes all A's it is worth 100 dollars I will keep ya all posted on how we both do I am hoping for all A's myself.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Aug 6, 2012)

good for you!


----------



## Vickir73 (Aug 7, 2012)

good for you!!!

I've thought about the talipia too.  We have a pond in the back pasture that we used to stock catfish in, but it hasn't had fish in it for at least 20 years.  Last year with our drought it pretty much dried up, but is almost full again.  From what I've read talipia are supposed to be good at cleaning ponds/lakes up because they eat all the plants.  But I'm having trouble finding someone who will stock it and not have to drive hundreds of miles.  

I'd like to start breeding rabbits again to put in the freezer, but I need the freezer first.  I've been doing a lot of research on becoming self-sustaining and would like to work more towards that.  Chickens are my first start, now goats.  Rabbits will probably be next.


----------



## autumnprairie (Aug 7, 2012)

Vickir73 said:
			
		

> good for you!!!
> 
> I've thought about the talipia too.  We have a pond in the back pasture that we used to stock catfish in, but it hasn't had fish in it for at least 20 years.  Last year with our drought it pretty much dried up, but is almost full again.  From what I've read talipia are supposed to be good at cleaning ponds/lakes up because they eat all the plants.  But I'm having trouble finding someone who will stock it and not have to drive hundreds of miles.
> 
> I'd like to start breeding rabbits again to put in the freezer, but I need the freezer first.  I've been doing a lot of research on becoming self-sustaining and would like to work more towards that.  Chickens are my first start, now goats.  Rabbits will probably be next.


I did rabbits, chickens then goats we are from from self sufficient but we are working on it.  that we can buy the acreage (2 acres) next to us if not a long term lease that way I will have a huge garden next year and corn and such for the chickens


----------



## Symphony (Aug 8, 2012)

My place is far from self sufficent, lol.


----------



## Vickir73 (Aug 8, 2012)

yeah, I know.  It's definitely a work in progress


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Aug 10, 2012)

Just wanted to stop in and say HI! I am very jealous of your beautiful goat, Miracle. I hope you have a great day today. Take care.


----------



## autumnprairie (Aug 10, 2012)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> Just wanted to stop in and say HI! I am very jealous of your beautiful goat, Miracle. I hope you have a great day today. Take care.


 move here and I will share all of my goats


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Aug 10, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Wish I could, and I know you would. Thank you for the smile.


----------



## Vickir73 (Aug 10, 2012)

Well, heck if all we had to do was move to your place . . . can I bring my goats and leave my two-legged kids ?


----------



## autumnprairie (Aug 10, 2012)

Vickir73 said:
			
		

> Well, heck if all we had to do was move to your place . . . can I bring my goats and leave my two-legged kids ?


sure


----------



## autumnprairie (Aug 10, 2012)

Wanted to check in and say that I am still here. There is not much going on around the homestead getting ready for school and setting up for fall.
I will try to get pictures tomorrow of the gang and to show you how well Miracle is doing


----------



## autumnprairie (Aug 15, 2012)

I am counting down the days until school. I have meeting with a teacher already to go over A's new schedule again. We went to pick up his school schedule last Thursday and found out his study/resource class wasn't listed  I brought it to the counselors attention to be fixed. Well I received a phone call from the resource teacher asking if he could change his schedule around a bit so she could add the class period of help everyday. I said that would be ok. We meeting on Thursday evening this week at orientation to go over his schedule  I want them to follow the IEP / 504 plan to the letter. For anyone out there who is going through this same issue  it gets very  trying to get them to do what by law they are supposed to. I will keep you posted as to how much progress we make on Thursday.
 In other news I can not wait until I start school  I have some more books to get and a few more things but other than that I am READY for school. The last time I was  in college was ten years ago and I didn't finish. I am going to finish this time I want a profession instead of just a job and I have always wanted to be a teacher but wasn't able to afford school until now. 
   The animal front is crazy at the moment A has a new puppy who wants to pplay with the chickens and rabbits he may not have a puppy for long if it
doesn't leave them alone  Miracle is not liking being in the general population pen, they pick on her and she keeps herself separate from them. How long does it take for her to become one with the herd? Will she ever? I don't think I want another bottle baby again it is a lot of work, hats off to those that bottle feed you have more patience than I do. 
I have two does already looking pregnant  and the only one in there was Blitz baby who is now 12 weeks old I will have to get pics so you can see them. I honestly don't think they are I think they maybe just fat but my DH thinks they are  I am wanting Jan- Mar babies so it is not so hot  I hope I get my wish.


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 15, 2012)

Congrats on going back to school!

I usually keep at least 2 bottle babies and raise them together.  They move into gen. pop. at around a year and they tend to get picked on a bit, but have eachother / their little group to fall back on.  You might take the smallest / least likely to pick on Miracle, pen them alone together to bond, and then after a month or so put them back in gp and see if that helps.


----------



## Vickir73 (Aug 15, 2012)

Dealing with a school that never had a 504 program in place is P.I.T.A, so I know what you mean; however, hopefully it will make it easier for the next people


----------



## redtailgal (Aug 15, 2012)

Stand your ground!


----------



## autumnprairie (Aug 15, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Stand your ground!


you know I will,
thanks everyone for your feed back


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 15, 2012)

Be firm!  Also, I can tell you that sometimes people don't communicate well (gee imagine that) and there have been several times when one of my students has an IEP and I am not told for months!!  Ridiculous!  It is so maddening when all it would take from our Sp. Education coordinator is an email to let us know.  I once had a girl who was on the Autism spectrum and had vision loss in one eye, and after she almost cried one day while we were working, I finally asked some of the other teachers about her and only then did I find out (and yes, I had some serious words with her teacher of record and let the principal know).  

Not that this should be your job, because the school should be informing teachers about their students even before they get into our room, but it might be worth stopping in to say hi to all of the teachers and handing them a copy of the IEP sometime early in the first week.


----------



## autumnprairie (Aug 15, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Be firm!  Also, I can tell you that sometimes people don't communicate well (gee imagine that) and there have been several times when one of my students has an IEP and I am not told for months!!  Ridiculous!  It is so maddening when all it would take from our Sp. Education coordinator is an email to let us know.  I once had a girl who was on the Autism spectrum and had vision loss in one eye, and after she almost cried one day while we were working, I finally asked some of the other teachers about her and only then did I find out (and yes, I had some serious words with her teacher of record and let the principal know).
> 
> Not that this should be your job, because the school should be informing teachers about their students even before they get into our room, but it might be worth stopping in to say hi to all of the teachers and handing them a copy of the IEP sometime early in the first week.


Thank you so much for advice I think  know what I will doing the first week of school


----------



## autumnprairie (Aug 19, 2012)

Well, I have two days left before school.  This weekend went by so fast Friday I spent time with my step-sister ( 6 yrs older) who I haven't seen in years. I am one of seven and I am the 3rd to the youngest and it was always the younger ones and the older ones growing so I didn't get to spend a whole lot of time with the older siblings but anyways I had a blast hanging out wit my big Sis. My MIL and SIL came and spent the weekend too.We decided Saturday to process our own food for the weekend; 1 rooster and 2 rabbits. It was the first time we killed one of my chickens and he was delicious. I made chicken and dumplings last night and Sunday we had baked rabbit which was also delicious.
I love the fact that I have the ability to feed my family from what we raise. I just wish I could do it everyday one day I want to be able to supply our food completely except for maybe commodities (flour, sugar, salt, rice and pepper)
I need to do a realistic 5 year plan to see if it will work basically waiting for fall harvest to begin so I can find out about the land next to us. I want  to either buy it or a long term lease so wish me luck. The land is a little more than 1.5 acres and it will be used for my garden and pasture for the goats too.
I will keep ya all posted on how it turns out


----------



## stitchcounting (Aug 19, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> I love the fact that I have the ability to feed my family from what we raise. I just wish I could do it everyday one day I want to be able to supply our food completely except for maybe commodities (flour, sugar, salt, rice and pepper)
> I need to do a realistic 5 year plan to see if it will work basically waiting for fall harvest to begin so I can find out about the land next to us. I want  to either buy it or a long term lease so wish me luck. The land is a little more than 1.5 acres and it will be used for my garden and pasture for the goats too.
> I will keep ya all posted on how it turns out


thats exactly what i wanna do ! but maybe not goats, idk though i still have YEARS to decided lol 
luck with buying the new land


----------



## jodief100 (Aug 20, 2012)

Good luck with the school!  Your plan sounds wonderful.


----------



## Vickir73 (Aug 20, 2012)

yup.  I love being able to provide fresh (and canned) veggies and jellies for the family.  I've told my kids that anymore bucks that are born will either be sold or put in the freezer.  I had to learn which animals were for keeping and which were for eating.  They will be able to learn too.  I'm cave and help my sister get some rabbits so we can start putting those in the freezer and hopefully will be able to win at the show with some of them too so we can start putting college money away for the kiddos.  

I'll probably order some broilers this fall or in the spring so I can put those in the freezer.  I need to make some sort of plan too . . .


----------



## autumnprairie (Aug 20, 2012)

Vickir73 said:
			
		

> yup.  I love being able to provide fresh (and canned) veggies and jellies for the family.  I've told my kids that anymore bucks that are born will either be sold or put in the freezer.  I had to learn which animals were for keeping and which were for eating.  They will be able to learn too.  I'm cave and help my sister get some rabbits so we can start putting those in the freezer and hopefully will be able to win at the show with some of them too so we can start putting college money away for the kiddos.
> 
> I'll probably order some broilers this fall or in the spring so I can put those in the freezer.  I need to make some sort of plan too . . .


how about we each make a plan then compare notes I have thought about the broilers too but I think I will wait until spring


----------



## autumnprairie (Aug 20, 2012)

First day of school tomorrow


----------



## bonbean01 (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Symphony (Aug 21, 2012)

Our's are Thursday.


----------



## autumnprairie (Aug 23, 2012)

I love school so far except for the homework I had 8 hours of homework in math this week  and that was only the first day. The rotten heifers are all doing well and love to walk on my toes  literally. A is liking his school too he is a freshman in HS this year. More later I just wanted  to say hi and I miss ya 
I can't wait for HERDSTOCK


----------



## Vickir73 (Aug 23, 2012)

would love to compare notes - I'm a procrastinator so maybe if I have some to push me along it might help . . . 

The kids start school on the 27th - DS going into 1st and DD going into 5th - I'm so not looking forward to homework.  I've been very blessed that my mother is a teacher - I had homework questions when my DD was in Kinder !!! So I'm sure we will have tons this coming year. 

Well, I'd be glad to help with the homework, but math homework  hate math - I'm horrible with numbers.  The only way I passed my Trig and Calculus finals (way back when) was because the teacher let us make our own finals 

You are awesome for going back.


----------



## autumnprairie (Aug 27, 2012)

Well I finished my first week of school with almost 20 hours of homework  I am loving my classes though and can't wait to start some of the projects in education technology. Miracle has finally settled in with the herd but will still try to escape the pen if she can to go browse on what ever she can find. Whitney is driving me crazy with getting her head stuck in the fence 3x a day  The chickens are starting to molt and it looks like I  lose a whole chicken of feathers daily. 
A is doing well in school so far I have taken him off his meds for ADHD to see how he does in school he was not on any meds all summer. He says that he likes it better and feels like himself now. I have a meeting today at the school to adjust his IEP wish me luck this part is for behavior. 
DH suggested the that we change BJ's name to Elvis since he has the Elvis hair curl on his forehead tinted with none other than himself. eww but he is loving living with his girls and starting in rut


----------



## autumnprairie (Aug 29, 2012)

well it is 3 am and I am wide awake


----------



## redtailgal (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Vickir73 (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## autumnprairie (Sep 2, 2012)

Well I have made it home Herdstock. I am not going to tease anyone  about getting hurt and bubble wrap. I sliced the top of my foot open tonight on my fence


----------



## elevan (Sep 2, 2012)

Hope it's not to serious of a cut!  I'm glad you made it home safe and sound.  But you're not supposed to get there and then hurt yourself.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Sep 3, 2012)

Ouch!  I hate foot cuts....kind of hard to not rub on it.  Hope you heal quickly.


----------



## autumnprairie (Sep 4, 2012)

Today is going to be a very long day, since it started at 2 am with my dogs barking that woke me up. I got up to see what was the matter to see Beebe on the edge of the road and the other dogs barking at her. When she got off the road they stopped and left her alone.   I called her and couldn't get her  to move  and then she fell to the ground. I ran back in the house grabbed some shoes and a flashlight. I ran back outside to her to see what was the matter she had a gash on her head but nothing else she was panting really hard. I got up to see if I could see anything in the road where I saw a pee spot but that is it. I am pretty sure she was hit by a car and given the hard breathing is not going to make it. I start crying and go get my DH see what he thinks. He concludes that we should not move her and that he doesn't believe that she will make it either. I am devastated she is my redhead dog my alpha who is 9 years old. We stayed out there almost an hour talking to her saying good bye and comforting her she lays completely flat out now and I think it won't be much longer 
We go back in the house into the house since the whole time I am getting ate up by mosquitoes. I go back to bed and cry myself to sleep. My alarm goes off at 5:30. I go outside to see if she is still alive and she is not there   I wonder around the yard and go to the front of my van and there she is I touch her and she is warm I call her name and she doesn't respond  I call her again and she thumps her tail I move and make her get up and walk to me. The rotten heifer is just fine, sore I am sure but just fine  for scaring the ##### out of me


----------



## Bridgemoof (Sep 4, 2012)

Oh man! I would have had a heart attack! 

I'm so glad she is okay!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Sep 4, 2012)

Oh these critters!  So glad she is okay.


----------



## elevan (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## Vickir73 (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm glad it sounds like she will recover.  I'm surprised that with the stress that kids and animals put us through, that we live as long as we do


----------



## redtailgal (Sep 4, 2012)

I guess that qualifies as your cardiac for the day!

I hope she continues to improve.


----------



## bonbean01 (Sep 4, 2012)

Oh man...glad she is doing better...terrible scare and heartbreak for you and DH   Glad this wasn't the end of her, but still...you went through this believing it was the end...yeah...our critters will be the death of us for sure...had a scare this morning when Casey our dog was no where to be found...DH said he came outside with him and we called and called...I ran the whole place over and over and hated to check the road and ditch for his body...then asked DH if he was sure Casey went out and he was...but...went inside just in case already in tears and there is Casey giving me the look of "whatup?"


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 4, 2012)

Glad she's ok.  *whew*


----------



## autumnprairie (Sep 4, 2012)

Thank you Everyone for your well wishes she is stiff but doing ok.


----------



## Symphony (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## Vickir73 (Sep 7, 2012)

hope you have a better day today - it's FRIDAY !!!


----------



## Vickir73 (Sep 11, 2012)

how are things? :bun  just feel like showing my butt


----------



## autumnprairie (Sep 11, 2012)

Vickir73 said:
			
		

> how are things? :bun  just feel like showing my butt


 thanks I needed that
I have been thinking of taking some time off due to some things I can't talk about on here.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Sep 11, 2012)

Vickir73 said:
			
		

> how are things? :bun  just feel like showing my butt




Hope all is well AP


----------



## autumnprairie (Sep 11, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Vickir73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


after I take care of somethings it will be better. I need to email you too


----------



## RPC (Sep 11, 2012)

Sorry things are not going well right now but I hope that turns around. You have always been such a warm hearted nice women on this board and meeting you in person you are just as I expected. I am sure great things will be coming your way. It was so great to meet you the other weekend.


----------



## autumnprairie (Sep 11, 2012)

RPC said:
			
		

> Sorry things are not going well right now but I hope that turns around. You have always been such a warm hearted nice women on this board and meeting you in person you are just as I expected. I am sure great things will be coming your way. It was so great to meet you the other weekend.


THanks RPC you are also a nice guy and I am so glad I got the chance to meet you.


----------



## Vickir73 (Sep 12, 2012)

If you need an ear to listen or a place to escape to, my doors are open to you.


----------



## autumnprairie (Sep 13, 2012)

I may be on once a week but I have to see.
thanks everyone for the kind words.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## autumnprairie (Sep 14, 2012)

I thought I would share.  


As I walk down the path I hear the sound of crows calling to each other as the red of the leaves glisten like gems in the morning dew. This is my favorite place to be. While I continue to walk, I kick up the leaves to make them dance around my feet doing pirouettes like ballerinas in The Nut Cracker, that is coming next month. 
 The squirrels have scampered away as I walk the well-worn path of the old rail road tracks, if you listen closely you can hear the train whistle from long ago and smell the smoke of the days gone by. I look around to see that train but all I see is a large stately maple staring down at me to make sure that I am going the right way.
All around me are the secrets of nature just waiting to be uncovered if you have the patience of time I look at my watch and see that I have a moment to relax and sit for a time on the patch of grass that feels like a bed of cotton made just for me. I close my eyes and listen and with all of my senses. I smell the morning dew of the plants and the wild honeysuckle somewhere out there but it is unseen, a smell so sweet that you could almost taste the honey scent of it. This is a wonderful place that is just for me and  I open my eyes to realize it is time to go. I wish my walk could last forever but as I come to the end of the path to see reality peeking in to me at the same time.


----------



## marlowmanor (Sep 14, 2012)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> I thought I would share.
> 
> 
> As I walk down the path I hear the sound of crows calling to each other as the red of the leaves glisten like gems in the morning dew. This is my favorite place to be. While I continue to walk, I kick up the leaves to make them dance around my feet doing pirouettes like ballerinas in The Nut Cracker, that is coming next month.
> ...


Beautiful!


----------



## redtailgal (Sep 14, 2012)

Thank you for sharing that.  It was lovely, peaceful.  Having a rough night tonight and needed that.


----------



## autumnprairie (Sep 14, 2012)

thanks  always back at ya


----------



## Bridgemoof (Sep 15, 2012)

Really lovely.


----------



## Vickir73 (Sep 17, 2012)

beautiful.  I could almost hear the train whistle


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## TTs Chicks (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## autumnprairie (Oct 8, 2012)

Wanted to stop in and say hi and that I miss you guys. Lots going on school of course they are trying to kill me in homework. but we are almost done  then I get something like a 3 week vacation. I have been subbing a lot so I am not home much anymore and I have some more news to.
 In order to de-dramatizing my life I am moving unfortunately it is not out of state. My son and his family have moved in and I have way too much drama.
I hope to be on here more since I have missed chatting with you guys . The goats are doing well and my bucks are very STINKY they get mad when I say that so we have come up with the word Manly odor and that is what they want me to use from now on. I told them they need to wash the girls if they were going to leave hoof marks on them .   My poor chickens are loosing all their feathers in this years molt. They all need jackets now. I will try to post pics later and of the spoiled brat Miracle.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 8, 2012)

Glad to see you!  I hear ya on the de-drama front.  Life it too short and has the potential to be too fun to let drama mess it up.  I am trying to ditch some stress too.  

Yeah, my boys think they smell lovely too---they were rubbing on my lined coveralls yesterday out in the yard and even after a shower, I could still smell them.  That is one potent perfume!


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## autumnprairie (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi Guys, Wanted to say hi and let you know what is going on with me.  School is starting to even out Intro to teaching is basically done I have two field service donated hours to do but and a presentation but other than that it is done. English is starting to gear up again I have two essays ta
              On the home front all is going well breeding went well I should have all my does due around February which should go smoothly   I have been reading up on the emergency deliveries and I have my vet number on speed dial if I need to.


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 29, 2012)

I know your busy, but I miss talking to you.

  for your kidding season


----------



## autumnprairie (Oct 29, 2012)

I will always respond sorta just lurking can't stop completely


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 29, 2012)

Good to hear from you!  I've missed your posts


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 29, 2012)

Hang in there.  You are doing great!


----------



## TTs Chicks (Oct 30, 2012)

good to hear from you, I've missed reading your journal.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 30, 2012)

Me too. I think we all miss you AP.


----------



## autumnprairie (Oct 30, 2012)

I miss ya guys too!


----------



## currycomb (Oct 30, 2012)

hi there AP. we are out of the rabbit business, feed got too pricey, and hubby was tired of them and their work. have several more miniature horses and a miniature donkey. going to have several baby minis next spring. sorry about the drama. family can be so.......anyway,glad you are getting the school thing going good


----------



## autumnprairie (Nov 13, 2012)

currycomb said:
			
		

> hi there AP. we are out of the rabbit business, feed got too pricey, and hubby was tired of them and their work. have several more miniature horses and a miniature donkey. going to have several baby minis next spring. sorry about the drama. family can be so.......anyway,glad you are getting the school thing going good


Wow I would love to see pictures of your new Minis


----------



## autumnprairie (Nov 13, 2012)

I think I am going to be back posting more since school is almost done well at least until next semester. 
Well let see my animal count is 10 goats, 4 dogs, 26 chickens, 8 rabbits. 5 outdoor cats. I need to get the rabbits re-bred it didn't take the last time; it still too hot a month ago.
had our first freeze of the season. I love to watch all the animals get there winter coats. Miracle was not counted as goat since she doesn't think she is one. She lives with the chickens because she doesn't like to live with goats so she has a big separate yard for herself and the chickens. I have had my DH and A processing some of the chickens too only the extra roosters. next year we will be doing quail and turkeys too. I am thinking about getting another LGD since Molly wants to wander if she can. The goats don't play anymore. until next time everyone


----------



## redtailgal (Nov 13, 2012)

My guys are getting their winter coats too, lol.  I had to get up close and personal with my does today, their coat has come in so think that they looked over conditioned!  They have definitely thickened up finally, and are starting to look more like does than doelings.  I plan to take them to be bred next month.

Both my doe rabbits are bred.  Their bellies are firm and I can feel kits in there, but you cant tell they are pregnant by looking at them.  One of the does has gotten fairly aggressive since she has been bred.  She gets one more time of showing me her teeth and she will be butchered along with the kits at butchering time.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 14, 2012)

Hiya AP!!


----------



## TTs Chicks (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 14, 2012)

Have missed you AP


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 12, 2012)

Well my days just got a lot quieter, I am done with school until Jan I finished with a 4.0. All the animals are doing well, thinking about processing a few chickens. We will be processing our first goat next week any tips that would help would be great.  I miss all of you and have been catching up on everyone's thread and looking for all the kidding threads I have missed.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 12, 2012)

Absolutely fantastic AP! you rock!


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 12, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Absolutely fantastic AP! you rock!


I just caught up on your sheep thread I am so envious can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Dec 12, 2012)

Way to go AP! Nice to have you back for a while!


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 12, 2012)

Congrats!!!!  You did great...but then none of us here doubted you would!!!  

Nice to have to back more for awhile


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 14, 2012)

Wow, that's awesome!! Congrats


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 14, 2012)

Well look at you, smart cookie!  Great job!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas AP!!!


----------



## elevan (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## Vickir73 (Jan 22, 2013)

Congrats AP!!! Happy belated Hanukkah, Christmas, New Year's and whatever else I missed.  Hope you are doing well.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 12, 2013)

Brownie kidded yesterday with triplets 2 bucklings and a doeling. Two are traditional and the other is now a bottle baby paint he is adorable. Beebe my dog thinks he belongs to her. She was trying to coach him into the bedroom to sleep with her instead of the bathroom. I will post pics later when I get out of school


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 12, 2013)

Can't wait for pics.  How is school going for you this semester?


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 12, 2013)

School is harder this semester but I am still enjoying it. English 2 is a lot reading and double meaning literature  but all and all it is pretty good


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 12, 2013)

Congrats on triplets!

Did you pull the one or did she reject it?


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 12, 2013)

She rejected it, she was trying kill him by throwing him with her horns


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 12, 2013)

Ew that's not good. What order was he?


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 12, 2013)

Last and was left uncleaned too


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 12, 2013)

That's a shame. I wonder why she did that. :/ Was it her first time because they will do that alot of times if the have triplets on their first time.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 12, 2013)

I think he was slow yo respond and she assumed he wouldn't make it. This is Miracles mom and she didn't get to raise any her last time. She tried to kill Miracle too


----------



## Bridgemoof (Feb 12, 2013)

Oh congratulations! You have a bottle baby, what fun!  Sorry the mom rejected it, but I'm glad you get to enjoy him!


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks, He is adorable


----------



## greenbean (Feb 12, 2013)

Congrats on the new babies!  Sorry to hear she rejected the one though.


----------



## Vickir73 (Feb 21, 2013)

yeah on the babies!!! sorry the mom rejected him, but now he can be an inside baby    Can you train a goat to use a litter box I wonder??


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 26, 2013)

Well the triplets are two weeks old and my bottle baby is now outside since he can jump out of my tub. I put him in with Miracle but had to move him because she won't let him in the barn the lil snot. She tried to eat his bottle today too like she remember when she used to get one. He is now in a stall in the big goat barn where the other goats can't be mean to him snuggled down in one of my jackets :/ I know I am hopeless but wanted him to feel secure.  





I will get a better picture of him and the other two too. 
School is going ok can't wait or spring break, I have had way too much to do lately. 
 to all. I have missed all of you.


----------



## redtailgal (Feb 27, 2013)

missed you too! (and love the babies)

My girls are bagging up a little, so I'm getting all happy happy happy (sorry, been watching duck dynasty)


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 27, 2013)

He's adorable AP!

RTG - I watch it too


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 27, 2013)

How is Caramel doing?


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 27, 2013)

He is CUTE!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 27, 2013)

What a sweet face!


----------



## greenbean (Feb 27, 2013)

He's adorable


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 27, 2013)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> How is Caramel doing?


Eating and drinking but still won't stand, I have been doing stretching and massage on her back legs, I can't afford the vet at the moment. Any other tips or suggestions its been two weeks.


----------



## Vickir73 (Feb 27, 2013)

I'll take the little cutie off your hands if it will give you more time for Carmel.  Anything I can do to help   could you put a heating pad under her (on low heat)? or put a heat lamp over her? vitamin injections?  no clue.  you have more knowledge than I do, I'm afraid.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 28, 2013)

Gosh,  vitamins,  minerals, worming,  BoSe, banamine,  antibiotics?    Maybe get a fecal to the vet, but at this point, she really sounds like she needs to see a vet!   If she has been down two weeks, she is in serious trouble.


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 1, 2013)

Trying to catch up a little......

Love the new baby!  

LUCKY!  Mine are still a long way off!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 3, 2013)

I am so sorry AP about your friend.  He sounds like he was a wonderful person.


----------



## elevan (Mar 3, 2013)

Cute kid!


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 2, 2013)

I know it has been a while. Goober had a scours scare last week but is good now. I was surprised that the vet prescribed Albon but it did the trick and Goobers brother was dosed also since he was starting to scour also. Albon is used to treat cocci in cats and dogs and evidently goats too. 
I can not believe Goober is 7 weeks. I will get pictures tomorrow. I noticed the other day that Emma is bigger than her mother  she is not even a year yet.


----------



## Vickir73 (Apr 3, 2013)

happy to hear from you and that the babies are getting better.  I hate taking them to the vet, but sometimes they actually know what they are doing


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 8, 2013)

Glad Goober is better.  :bun


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Apr 8, 2013)

Glad your kids are doing good!!!!


----------



## Vickir73 (Apr 12, 2013)

just checking in really quickly to say hi


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 12, 2013)

Vickir73 said:
			
		

> just checking in really quickly to say hi


 
I had two tests yesterday and I have one on Tuesday  but on a good note I only have two weeks of school left until the fall. 
I bought some jersey giants and will be getting more Cochins on the 26th.
We have started the garden by planting tomatoes and eggplant today and tomorrow I will be planting okra, beans, and onions and my herbs. I need to do my spring cleaning of the pens and barns this weekend too. No more being shut up in the house because Spring is here to stay! I hope


----------



## Vickir73 (Apr 15, 2013)

I hope so too.  My garden is not doing so well.  I have quite a bit of stuff that's not coming up   I'll wait another week or two and if nothing comes up, I'll just replant.  It will be a huge waste of seeds, but, oh well, I guess.  Not much I can do about it but keep trying.  Glad to hear school's almost over.  Hope you have a nice little break.  At least one thing off the "to do" list


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 17, 2013)

I thought I would share, I had to put Whitney in her place today so I pinned her to the ground by laying on her until she bleated. The funny part about it Goober and Miracle thought it would be fun to help so they climbed on my back and Goober laid down and put his head on my shoulder to say this is fun, Mom 
The things that these guys do thankfully I had no eye witnesses


----------



## Queen Mum (Apr 17, 2013)

Goats will be goats.  I did that to Ian and the whole herd came over to stand around and watch.   The dog and several kids climbed on while I was laying on him.   I had a "massage".     Mama stood there chewing her cud...   It is a family affair.


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 17, 2013)

Sounds about right


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## elevan (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Vickir73 (Apr 24, 2013)

hi ya!  When I've had to lay Jack down, everyone just stands around watching like, yeah, I know, she has issues.


----------



## autumnprairie (Apr 24, 2013)

Vickir73 said:
			
		

> hi ya!  When I've had to lay Jack down, everyone just stands around watching like, yeah, I know, she has issues.


Lol


----------



## bonbean01 (Apr 24, 2013)

That is hilarious AP


----------



## autumnprairie (Jun 9, 2013)

Well, so much has happened since I posted last. I had to make an emergency trip to California because my Dad was in ICU, so I left to go out there May 7th which was my last day of school and I made the Dean's list again. My Dad passed peacefully at home on May 16 th with all of his daughters and his wife and grandsons there. I came back home on that Tuesday when Oklahoma was having all he tornadoes I brought them home with me since Arkansas also had tornadoes the same week. 
I am down to 4 Jersey Giant pullets and 6 Cochin pullets. My son did forget to collect eggs while I was gone so I have at least 10 Cochin/ Orpington mix straight run hen raised chicks. 
I had to put up a pen just for the chicks and away from my outside cats who think baby chicks are a food source for them and to teach the kittens how to hunt. They won't touch them if they are older than three weeks. :/ 
I have to go back out to California for my Dad's memorial on the 27th of this month.
I have been so busy with everything that I won't have a garden this year but that is ok because I am turning my whole front yard into raised garden beds. I want to only grow things that I can eat or use as a vitamin or medicinal herbs. I will be posting pictures sometime in July of my front yard so I can get some design ideas from everyone.
The goats are all starting to get scours I think from eating too much green and grain so I will no longer be feeding as much grain and will increase the hay again. I am going to wormed again just to be on the safe side. I am starting to see pale gums again it seems like it never ends I known that they can have pale gums from worms, lice, fleas,ticks and dehydration and scours will give them the dehydration. I went out with a gallon on electrolytes and red cell mixed in water or anyone that wanted it. Most will drink some because it is sweet which is good. Later I will take a gallon out and it will be electrolyte and pro bios to restart there systems if they need it.
I can't believe that I have been a homesteader full time for two and half years. The time has flown bye. I have known some of you for that long too. I have made some very good friends on here and wanted to say thank you for being there to listen when I needed to talk or rant and share my life with someone.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jun 9, 2013)

I am soooo sorry about your Dad!!!!     
I am looing forward to hearing about you raised garden ideas, as I am hoping to do some what of the same with mine in the near future!!!

I am sooo glad we don't have tornados more than once every 10 years or so! They scare the spit out of me!!! !!!!


----------



## Vickir73 (Jun 12, 2013)

Very sorry about your Dad AP   Looking forward to seeing your yard and the raised bed ideas you get.  I've thought about it, but for the room we have, it just doesn't make since to have raised beds.  Have thought about a small raised herb garden tho, maybe some strawberry beds.  One of my girls has scours right now and has dropped some weight in the last couple of days.  I treated her last night, so we'll see how she does - she seemed quite a bit livelier this morning already.  I hope you have a great day - oh, and congrats on the Dean's list


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 12, 2013)

Not enough hugs for you.


----------



## elevan (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear about your dad


----------



## jodief100 (Jun 13, 2013)

My sympathies on your loss.  

I am looking forward to seeing the raised beds.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 2, 2014)

this Dakota my new addition she is 11 weeks old


 

 I was told she is 100% Great Pyrenees. I traded one of my boer billies for her.
I hope everyone is well and trying to stay warm and deal with this crazy weather we are having. Miss being here everyday but school is crazy lately. I am taking Biology, Physical Science, Plane Trigonometry, US History and Math for Teachers II. I miss the deans list with 4 B's and a C last semester that is why I have been scarce. I want to bring my GPA back up to a 3.5


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 9, 2014)

I want one


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 9, 2014)

I want one.  I asked hubby to build one for me.


----------



## elevan (Feb 9, 2014)

Cool.


----------



## taylorm17 (Apr 21, 2014)

autumnprairie said:


> View attachment 1492
> I want one


 I want one too!


----------

